# sieht sehr gut aus für AOC



## Sylvvia (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

die Kinderkrankheiten sind ausgemerzt. Abstürze gibt es nicht mehr. Quest gibt es ohne Ende, mehr als man überhaupt erledigen kann. Zudem ist das Spiel hervorragend geeignet für RP. Die Server scheinen sich nun allmählich auch wieder
zu füllen. Ich denke, es ist zu früh Funcom und AOC zu beerdigen.

gruß Sylvia


----------



## Electricwolf (21. Oktober 2008)

aye dem kann ich nur zustimmen, und wenn man sich am testserver rumschaut was da jetzt dann bald kommt is shcon extrem viel ymirs pass ist au shcon draauf und die wohl schöneste gegend die es dann geben wird inklusive einem raiddungeon udn gruppendungeon die echt was hergeben.

aber am aller meisten freu ich mich auf das neue handwerkssystem^^


----------



## Fonia (21. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die Kinderkrankheiten sind ausgemerzt. Abstürze gibt es nicht mehr. Quest gibt es ohne Ende, mehr als man überhaupt erledigen kann. Zudem ist das Spiel hervorragend geeignet für RP. Die Server scheinen sich nun allmählich auch wieder
> zu füllen. Ich denke, es ist zu früh Funcom und AOC zu beerdigen.
> ...



Ich denk der thread wird bald geclosed weil jetzt eh nur geflame kommt =)

Aber ich zu meinen teil muss sagen mir macht es super viel spaß bugs hat ich noch überhaupt keine abstürze sowieso nicht und obwohl mein pc nicht der neuste ist läuft es auf hohen einstellungen super ( was am start leider nicht so war weswegen ich es erst jetzt nach dem 2ten mal testen geholt habe)

Das einzichste was mich stört ist das ich im moment stört ist das ich Total alleine level und keiner meiner freunde das spiel spielt es gibt zwar ein par die wollen aber das macht ihr rechner nicht mit ich hab mir überlegt ob ich einen thread mach ob wer mit mir zusammen anfagne will da ich auch erst level 10 bin aber erlich gesagt glaub ich das im moment wohl nicht genug anfangen um da wen zu finden und ich werd wohl auf den server leute suchen müssen^^

Mir machts auf jeden fall spaß und das ist die hauptsache mehr solls nicht.


----------



## Wave2 (21. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die Kinderkrankheiten sind ausgemerzt. Abstürze gibt es nicht mehr. Quest gibt es ohne Ende, mehr als man überhaupt erledigen kann. Zudem ist das Spiel hervorragend geeignet für RP. Die Server scheinen sich nun allmählich auch wieder
> zu füllen. Ich denke, es ist zu früh Funcom und AOC zu beerdigen.
> ...




Hmm, wie kommt das auf einmal? Gabs einen Patch (nicht dne PvP-Patch)?


----------



## Tiegars (21. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die Kinderkrankheiten sind ausgemerzt. Abstürze gibt es nicht mehr. Quest gibt es ohne Ende, mehr als man überhaupt erledigen kann. Zudem ist das Spiel hervorragend geeignet für RP. Die Server scheinen sich nun allmählich auch wieder
> zu füllen. Ich denke, es ist zu früh Funcom und AOC zu beerdigen.
> ...


Naja das bezweifle ich sehr stark^^ Zum einen sehen die Zahlen anderst aus die wirklich noch spielen. Was RP angeht kann ich nicht beurteilen habe nie RP gespielt. Aber was mir bei dir auffällt ist das du nicht mal dein Nick richtig schreiben kannst *sfg

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Brummbör (21. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Die Server scheinen sich nun allmählich auch wieder zu füllen.



Schaut auf Titus anders aus.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Jupp:

- Gems wurden genervt damits keine "OneHit-Wonder2 mehr gibt
- Es gibt kaum noch Übersetzungsfehler ind Questtexten
- Questbugs sind gefixt worden (Ok ich hatte nur den mit dem Kind...)
- Client ist absolut stabil (keine OOMs und dergleichen)
- neue Questen für 55-61 inkl neuem Questgebiet im Eiglo. Gebirge
- PvP XP und Belohnungen


Was natürlich bissel negativ auf einigen anderen Servern (ich spiele auf Aries) zu sein scheint ist dass wenige Spieler dort online sind. 
Und was negativ auffällt sind natürlich Verfolgungen der heiligen Inquisition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in allen Foren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verbrennt ihn! Er is des Teufels AOC Spieler!!!



LG Dave


----------



## Wrongfifty (21. Oktober 2008)

Dann wird es Zeit für kostenlose Spielzeit für Zurückkehrer.


----------



## Tiegars (21. Oktober 2008)

Wrongfifty schrieb:


> Dann wird es Zeit für kostenlose Spielzeit für Zurückkehrer.


Glaub ich weniger ich würde es zwar antesten aber ich glaube nicht das FC in der finanzielen Lage ist sowas durchzuführen. Der eine Grund ist dann würden die offiziellen zugespammt werden mit schlechten Nachrichten zum anderen geht ihnen Kohle verloren.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Der eine Grund ist dann würden die offiziellen zugespammt werden




*LOL* ist das ne Art Selbstanzeige?


----------



## Sylvvia (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja das bezweifle ich sehr stark^^ Zum einen sehen die Zahlen anderst aus die wirklich noch spielen. Was RP angeht kann ich nicht beurteilen habe nie RP gespielt. Aber was mir bei dir auffällt ist das du nicht mal dein Nick richtig schreiben kannst *sfg
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Lieber Tiegars,

welch eine garstige Vermutung .... natürlich kann ich schreiben - sogar meinen Namen. Sylvvia ist mein Name im Spiel und hier im Forum - während Sylvia mein echter Name ist. Ich habe meine Eindrücke geschildert, was mein gutes Recht ist. Komisch, das man sich dabei sofort beschimpfen lassen muß. 

allerliebste Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Tiegars (21. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Lieber Tiegars,
> 
> welch eine garstige Vermutung .... natürlich kann ich schreiben - sogar meinen Namen. Sylvvia ist mein Name im Spiel und hier im Forum - während Sylvia mein echter Name ist. Ich habe meine Eindrücke geschildert, was mein gutes Recht ist. Komisch, das man sich dabei sofort beschimpfen lassen muß.
> 
> allerliebste Grüße Sylvia


öhmm habe ich dich Beschimpft? Dann zitiere bitte meine Beschimpfungen^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fonia (21. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Lieber Tiegars,
> 
> welch eine garstige Vermutung .... natürlich kann ich schreiben - sogar meinen Namen. Sylvvia ist mein Name im Spiel und hier im Forum - während Sylvia mein echter Name ist. Ich habe meine Eindrücke geschildert, was mein gutes Recht ist. Komisch, das man sich dabei sofort beschimpfen lassen muß.
> 
> allerliebste Grüße Sylvia



Ich glaub in seiner aussage steckte ein tick ironie in bezug auf denien namen.... Auserdem solltest du dich dran gewöhnen das du hier im forum beschimpft wird das ist bei buffed nicht unüblich über so was musst du einfach drüber stehen ;D


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Tja lieber Tiegars,

so mit Frauen zu reden ist wirklich nicht grad die feine englische Art.
Das solltest Du in deinem Alter aber wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder bist Du am Ende noch solo *fg)

Naja sorry bissel abgeschweift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krass der Thread hat schon 0 Hits und 14 Antworten *totlach*

LG


----------



## Sylvvia (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> öhmm habe ich dich Beschimpft? Dann zitiere bitte meine Beschimpfungen^^
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Hallo Tiegars,

wenn man mir unterstellt, das ich nicht schreiben kann - noch nicht einmal meinen Nick -
dann sehe ich das eigentlich zumindest mal als Diffamierung an. Was typisch ist - hier
werden AOC - Spieler gerne mal verunglimpft.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Fonia (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich schmecke in Tiegars aussage immer noch eine spur von ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (21. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Tja lieber Tiegars,
> 
> so mit Frauen zu reden ist wirklich nicht grad die feine englische Art.
> Das solltest Du in deinem Alter aber wissen
> ...


Erstens weiss ich ned ob es eine Frau ist und zweitens bin ich glücklich verheiratet^^ Kenne meine Frau seit dem 6ten lebensjahr und ja sie hält es immer noch mit mir aus *gg Und ob es eine Frau oder Mann ist ist es irrelevant für die Aussage das sie macht. Kennst du die gleichberechtigung?



Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Tiegars,
> 
> wenn man mir unterstellt, das ich nicht schreiben kann - noch nicht einmal meinen Nick -
> dann sehe ich das eigentlich zumindest mal als Diffamierung an. Was typisch ist - hier
> ...



Ich habe dir nicht unterstellt das du nicht schreieben kannst dann zitiere mal bitte? Ich hab nur darauf hingewiesen das dein Nick nicht mit deinem Gruss überreinstimmt^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Oktober 2008)

Omg, /vote for close, aber sowas von.

Edith meint: Ich mach hier gleich n Raknarok Online vs AoC Thread auf!


----------



## Yaglan (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss nicht was einige haben  das die sich nicht vorstellen können das man AoC gerne spielt.
Was mich ja besonders Freut ist es scheint viele Frauen zu geben die AoC spielen. 

Und die betreiben auch sehr gutes RP sogar Derkato Priesterinen gibt es , die von Frauen gespielt werden.


----------



## Tiegars (21. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Omg, /vote for close, aber sowas von.
> 
> Edith meint: Ich mach hier gleich n Raknarok Online vs AoC Thread auf!


Ach lass sie doch jeder darf oder sollte seine oder ihre Meinung kundtun. Jeder hat eine andere Sicht der Dinge.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sylvvia (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Erstens weiss ich ned ob es eine Frau ist und zweitens bin ich glücklich verheiratet^^ Kenne meine Frau seit dem 6ten lebensjahr und ja sie hält es immer noch mit mir aus *gg Und ob es eine Frau oder Mann ist ist es irrelevant für die Aussage das sie macht. Kennst du die gleichberechtigung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Tiegars,

also du hast geschrieben "Aber was mir bei dir auffällt ist das du nicht mal dein Nick richtig schreiben kannst *sfg"
Da steht nichts davon, daß mein Nick nicht mit meinem Gruß übereinstimmt (was übrigens mit dem Thema an sich gar nichts zu tun hat ... das soll mich nur in eine bestimmte Ecke stellen), sondern da steht, das ich nicht mal meinen Nick 
richtig schreiben kann (apropos sind deine Texte auch nicht fehlerfrei - was ich aber ansonsten nicht erwähnen würde).

Und von welchen offiziellen Zahlen redest du eigentlich .... Klar sind jetzt viel weniger Spieler unterwegs als in den Anfangsmonaten - es gab ja auch viele Probleme. Aber ich kann schon beurteilen, wieviele Leute mir durchschnittlich über den Weg laufen und ich kann auch beurteilen, wie sich die Qualität in dem Spiel entwickelt hat. Das sind Dinge, die sich nicht wegdiskutieren lassen. Auch von Dir nicht - wobei mir übrigens auffällt, das du im Forum insgesamt sehr häufig vertreten bist mit immer fast gleichlautenden nichtssagenden Texten. Aber ich will Dir nicht unrecht tun - du bist da nicht der Einzige.

allerliebste freundliche Grüße Sylvia (alias Sylvvia)


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Omg, /vote for close, aber sowas von.
> 
> Edith meint: Ich mach hier gleich n Raknarok Online vs AoC Thread auf!


Hätte nicht gedacht dass ich Dir mal zustimme. Tu ich hiermit aber.
Ist doch voll fürn Garten...


----------



## Fonia (21. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was einige haben  das die sich nicht vorstellen können das man AoC gerne spielt.
> Was mich ja besonders Freut ist es scheint viele Frauen zu geben die AoC spielen.
> 
> Und die betreiben auch sehr gutes RP sogar Derkato Priesterinen gibt es , die von Frauen gespielt werden.



Warum sie sich das nicht vorstellen können? weil das unsere gesellschaft ist.

Viele menschen haben die angewohnheit das was sie selber nicht mögen auch anderen nicht zu gönnen und sie wollen es einfach weg haben weil sie nicht ertragen können das es exestiert.

Warum sollten die leute hier sonst seit moanten über das spiel herziehen wo leute normal drüber reden wollen. Man kann hier kaum nen thread aufmachen ohne das irgend ein Age of conan Geflame kommt und von den leuten wird bestimmt keiner gezwungen in den Age of conan teil zu gucken.

Das schlimmste ist diese menschen sollen ja 18 jahre alt sein...also erwachsen...merk ich aber meistens nicht von denn die meisten Regen sich darüber auf wie ein kleines kind den man den Lutscher weg genommen hat und besondeers wenn firmen und mitarbeiter der untergang sowie der tot gewünscht wird kann ich nur den kopf schütteln....

(in übrigens sind das ja meisten männer die das machen ne ;D allgemei ndas aggresive geschlecht =P sieht man mal schreien kann man selbst nach nem halben jahr noch über was ohne sich wirklich weiter damit befasst zu haben und nachzudenken *g*)


----------



## Tiegars (21. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Warum sie sich das nicht vorstellen können? weil das unsere gesellschaft ist.
> 
> Viele menschen haben die angewohnheit das was sie selber nicht mögen auch anderen nicht zu gönnen und sie wollen es einfach weg haben weil sie nicht ertragen können das es exestiert.
> 
> ...


dann überleg mal wieso? Weil sich die Leute verarscht fühlen? Weil den Leuten vieles versprochen wurde das nicht ansatzweise im Spiel vorhanden war? Weil den Leuten ein Alpha-Release verkauft wurde.

Ich glaube solltest mal selber überlegen ich war seit dem Anfang dabei und irgendwann reist der Geduldsfaden.

Lieber Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fonia (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> dann überleg mal wieso? Weil sich die Leute verarscht fühlen? Weil den Leuten vieles versprochen wurde das nicht ansatzweise im Spiel vorhanden war? Weil den Leuten ein Alpha-Release verkauft wurde.
> 
> Ich glaube solltest mal selber überlegen ich war seit dem Anfang dabei und irgendwann reist der Geduldsfaden.
> 
> Lieber Gruss Tiegars



Und deswegen muss man seit monaten stumpfsinnige kommentare in foren von sich geben und alle damit nerven die normal diskutieren wollen und sie beleidigen ( ja es beleidigen auch genug leute einen)

Sorry aber für so viel stumpfsinnigkeit hab ich kein verständnis und ich sehe darin keinen grund dann im forum die leute zu stören die in ruhe diskutieren und sich tipps geben wollen.

Man sieht das beste beispiel ja am neuen patch thread.... Es sollt ne information sein und das geflame geht wieder los....das ist nicht normal das ist einfach nur krankhaft.

Wenn einen das spiel nicht gefällt dann spielt man es eben nicht mehr und fertig keiner zwingt einne weiterhin das abo zu zahlen und wenn man sich beschwären will dann ist das buffed forum dafür wohl die schlechteste platform da wer eine mail an funcom wohl der effektiste weg ich hab zb kein interesse zum 2000 mal zu lesen das das spiel scheiße sei genau so wenig das ich jedes mal lust hab mir jeden thead halb durch zu lesen um zu merken mehr als geflame steckt da nicht mehr drin....

Du solltest mal langsam überlegen ob es sinn macht ständig drüber zu flamen aber nicht nur das es gibt ja auch genug leute die eben nur den ersten monat dabei sind und eigendlich mit dem spiel nichts mehr zu tu nhaben. Warum flamen die weiter? warum gehen sie noch ins age of conan forum wenn sie sowieso nichts mehr zum thema bei zu tragen haben? Ist unsere gesellschaft schon so weit das man leuten wegen so was den tot und den untergang wünscht und anderen die spaß an dem spiel haben nicht mehr gönnt das sie in ruhe darüber redne könn sowie in ruhe es spielen ohne beleidigt zu werden und lauter schwachsinn?  Dann sind wir nämlich alle arm dran...

Es gibt auch in meinen leben genug spiele von denen ich Entäuscht war und drotzdem musst ich nie so einen schwachsin abziehen wie hier vor geht.... Wenn dir was an nem produkt nicht passt oder dich wer verarscht gehst du dann auch jeden tag auf den busbahnhof und schreist rum wie scheiße es ist?


----------



## Yaglan (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> dann überleg mal wieso? Weil sich die Leute verarscht fühlen? Weil den Leuten vieles versprochen wurde das nicht ansatzweise im Spiel vorhanden war? Weil den Leuten ein Alpha-Release verkauft wurde.
> 
> Ich glaube solltest mal selber überlegen ich war seit dem Anfang dabei und irgendwann reist der Geduldsfaden.
> 
> Lieber Gruss Tiegars




Fonia komm mal ins spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grml wenn ich jetzt nicht soviele Charactere auf den Testlive Server gemacht hätte für Screens der PvP Sets. würde ich mit dir Lvln aber ich kann es nicht mehr sehen und ich muss noch den Waldläufer machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((((


----------



## el comerciante (21. Oktober 2008)

Zitat: "sieht sehr gut aus für AOC" glaubst auch nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klehriker (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> dann überleg mal wieso? Weil sich die Leute verarscht fühlen? Weil den Leuten vieles versprochen wurde das nicht ansatzweise im Spiel vorhanden war? Weil den Leuten ein Alpha-Release verkauft wurde.
> 
> Ich glaube solltest mal selber überlegen ich war seit dem Anfang dabei und irgendwann reist der Geduldsfaden.
> 
> Lieber Gruss Tiegars



Vieles wurde nicht versprochen, sondern lediglich angedacht, leider direkt vor den Medien, die das dann sofort als Feature genannt haben. 
Sicher nicht alles, DX10 z.B., aber ich finde die Grafik bisher auch so gut und sicher könnten die meisten die sich über die fehlende DX10-Unterstützung beschweren das Spiel nicht mal mit DX10 spielen, geschweige denn darstellen.

Aber das meiste was nicht erfüllt wurde, waren die Träume einiger Spieler, eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu bekommen, ein WOW mit WAR-RVR, in Crysis-Grafik (die auf einem 486er läuft), Combosystem wie bei Streetfighter und keine Kiddies, da 18+ mit Content, der auch Powergamer für Jahre fesselt...
Diese Erwartungen konnten überhaupt nicht erfüllt werden. 


Ich spiele seit der Beta, hatte 2Monate Pause, aber ich fühlte mich nie verarscht oder ähnliches.
Und mit ein bißchen RP geht einem auch der Stoff nicht aus. Es heißt ja schließlich mmoRPG...

Ich möchte hier nicht Funcom verteidigen, denn Fehler haben sie sehr wohl gemacht... 

ich möchte hier nur meine Meinung abgeben


----------



## Sylvvia (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> dann überleg mal wieso? Weil sich die Leute verarscht fühlen? Weil den Leuten vieles versprochen wurde das nicht ansatzweise im Spiel vorhanden war? Weil den Leuten ein Alpha-Release verkauft wurde.
> 
> Ich glaube solltest mal selber überlegen ich war seit dem Anfang dabei und irgendwann reist der Geduldsfaden.
> 
> Lieber Gruss Tiegars



Hallo Tiegars,

mir ist echt nicht klar, warum du so aggressiv bist. Es muß doch möglich sein, seine Meinung zu sagen. Wieso meinst Du, Sie wäre nicht in der Lage nachzudenken. Im Gegenteil - ich finde hat es wahrscheinlich wirklich ganz gut getroffen. Ich habe vom Ist-Stand des Spiels geredet und auch davon, das es schon wieder erste Rückkehrer gibt bzw. ganz neue Leute, die sich angesprochen von dem Spiel fühlen. Es kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, eine andere Meinung zu akzeptieren bzw. zu tolerieren. Ich habe mich zum Beispiel nie betrogen gefühlt (das Schmutzwort benutze ich lieber nicht). 
Warum redest Du von "den Leuten, die sich .....". Du kannst doch nur von Dir reden und von denen die hier so trefflich rummobben (teilweise völlig unter der Gürtellinie). Das viele Menschen mit völlig überzogenen Vorstellungen das Spiel erwartet haben, ist doch wohl auch (ich habe AUCH gesagt) deren Problem. Jeder, der hier mitliest, weiß was Du von der ganzen Sache hälst - aber ich denke jeder weiß deine Auslassungen auch einzuschätzen. 
Aber dies ist eigentlich ein AOC - Forum ... wenn Du also kein aktiver AOC Spieler bist ist mir nicht ganz klar was Du hier überhaupt machst (außer natürlich alle anderen runterzuziehen). 

liebe Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. Oktober 2008)

ich sehe das leider anders. ich spiele auf dem wohl aktivstem pve-sever asura. gilden mit vormals 100-250 account haben mittlerweile keine 10 richtig aktiven spieler mehr..
battlekeeps halten noch gilden wo keiner mehr aktiv spielt..
wir haben mittlerweile eine raidallianz mit 4 verschiedenen gilden - 100 member haben sich da im raidplaner eingetragen und wir bekommen wenn alles richtig gut läuft 2 raids mit 24 mann in der woche hin.
die letzten 3 t2 raids waren verbuggt..
bei den letzten 10 t1 raids haben wir 3x wegen bugs aufgegeben.
alleine gestern haben wir vistrix erst im 7ten versuch gelegt. gm war anwesend konnte/durfte uns aber nicht helfen obwohl vistrix immer wieder resettet ist.. denke der abend gestern wird funcom wieder 2-3 accouts gekostet haben unter anderem auch meinen.
aoc macht am anfang viel spass aber ab dem dritten twink und keine sicht auf besserung vergeht einem doch die lust.
ja ja es wird gepatcht aber was bringt mir der zwei 80iger und einen 70+ ein neues levelgebiet im november für 55-65?
funcom sollte zusehen wie sie die 80iger motivieren können sich weiterhin einzuloggen..
von unseren 100 accounts die sich aus der gilde verabschiedet haben wären 50-70 sicher weiterhin aktiv hätte das spiel nicht mit level 80 aufgehört bzw die sachen die man machen kann mit 80 würden funktionieren. 
battlekeepraids + berufe + pvp + raids um nur einige zu nennen.


----------



## Tiegars (21. Oktober 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ich sehe das leider anders. ich spiele auf dem wohl aktivstem pve-sever asura. gilden mit vormals 100-250 account haben mittlerweile keine 10 richtig aktiven spieler mehr..
> battlekeeps halten noch gilden wo keiner mehr aktiv spielt..
> wir haben mittlerweile eine raidallianz mit 4 verschiedenen gilden - 100 member haben sich da im raidplaner eingetragen und wir bekommen wenn alles richtig gut läuft 2 raids mit 24 mann in der woche hin.
> die letzten 3 t2 raids waren verbuggt..
> ...



Uff danke für deine Worte aber sie glauben es ned die rosarote Brille geht einfach nicht weg von der Nase. Ich spiele leider nicht mehr aber ich habe gespeilt und kann deine Worte gut nachvollziehen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fonia (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Uff danke für deine Worte aber sie glauben es ned die rosarote Brille geht einfach nicht weg von der Nase. Ich spiele leider nicht mehr aber ich habe gespeilt und kann deine Worte gut nachvollziehen.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Ich würd jetzt gern mal wissen welche Gruppe von leuten du genau beschuldigst eine "RoseRote brille" auf zu haben.

Die die steif behaupten das spiel hat im moment keine schlechten zeiten, oder die leute die spaß am spiel haben ?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. Oktober 2008)

morgen soll wohl eine battlekeepschlacht auf asura stattfinden. da werde ich mich mal anmelden und nachsehen ob sich in dem bereich wenigstens was geändert hat...

mal was anderes tiegars war du mit dem namen auch im aoc-forum aktiv und hattest nen necro-profil? dann biste mir da noch in erinnerung


----------



## Fonia (21. Oktober 2008)

Hier
Stand
Mist


----------



## haro3777 (21. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die leute so schlecht auf dieses game zu sprechen sind. ich bin es ja auch. 

zum einen wurde es damals so groß mit vielen versprechungen angekündigt, aber leider hat es nach erscheinen kaum was davon gehalten.

zum anderen hat es einfach viel zu lange gedauert, bis überhaupt mal etwas vernünftig verändert wurde.

ich habe ca. 3-4 wochen gespielt und empfand es als einen witz, was mir dort geboten wurde. eine schöne grafik ist für mich nicht alles, was ein spiel zu bieten haben sollte. die ist für mich sogar unwichtig. ausschließlich die inhalte zählen. auf beschwerden wurde ich von den gm's erst ermahnt und später sogar gebannt. ich war nie ausfällig geworden, habe es aber offiziell auch im forum geschrieben. damit können die wohl nicht umgehen. und wenn jemand meint, dass er als dienstleister so mit seinen kunden umspringen kann, muss er sich nicht wundern. und 45,- € sind für so ein game ja auch nicht gerade wenig. da sollte man auch etwas für erwarten können. das geld bekam ich auch nie zurück. ich war auch nicht ein einzelfall. habe das schon von mehreren gehört.

die können jetzt machen, was sie wollen, ich komme nicht mehr zurück. da kann das spiel noch so gut in der zwischenzeit geworden sein. über kurz oder lang wird das spiel vom markt verschwinden. WAR und WOW sind einfach zu stark. 

ich finde es eigentlich schade, denn das spielsystem hat eigentlich ein riesiges potential. es wird aber in zukunft andere hersteller geben, die sich gute sachen aus dem spiel abkupfern und in ein eigenes spiel mit einbringen. 

sorry, aber das ist meine meinung. trotzdem freut es mich für euch, wenn es jetzt besser läuft. eventuell sieht man sich trotzdem auf langer sicht in einem anderen game wieder.

gruß
haro3777


----------



## Dentus (21. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die Kinderkrankheiten sind ausgemerzt. Abstürze gibt es nicht mehr. Quest gibt es ohne Ende, mehr als man überhaupt erledigen kann. Zudem ist das Spiel hervorragend geeignet für RP. Die Server scheinen sich nun allmählich auch wieder
> zu füllen. Ich denke, es ist zu früh Funcom und AOC zu beerdigen.
> ...


Waldgeist? Promo Account?


----------



## Yaglan (21. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Waldgeist? Promo Account?




Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oderß


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Waldgeist? Promo Account?



naja aus ihrer sich hat sie recht..
ich habe kaum noch abstürze.. 1x in der woche vielleicht.
quest gibt es ohne ende in den lowlevelgebieten.
aoc ist halt das spiel für rp-spieler..
wenn man den threat aus sicht eines spieler sieht der gerade angefangen hat ist er verständlich.
er/sie sieht ja auch nicht die vielen spieler in der fl und gilde die nicht mehr on kommen.
da muss man nicht gleich so einen flamebeitrag schreiben.


----------



## Fonia (21. Oktober 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> naja aus ihrer sich hat sie recht..
> ich habe kaum noch abstürze.. 1x in der woche vielleicht.
> quest gibt es ohne ende in den lowlevelgebieten.
> aoc ist halt das spiel für rp-spieler..
> ...



Richtig nur das problem ist er mag das spiel nicht also mag er auch niemand der das spiel spielt das ist die buffed under 18 Politik ( das under 18 war aufs verhalten bezogen)


----------



## Sylvvia (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Uff danke für deine Worte aber sie glauben es ned die rosarote Brille geht einfach nicht weg von der Nase. Ich spiele leider nicht mehr aber ich habe gespeilt und kann deine Worte gut nachvollziehen.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Hallo Tiegars

ich habe eine Stufe 80 Assasinin und mache im wesentlich RP / ein bisschen Schlachtfeld und ansonsten sorge ich für ausreichend Rohstoffe für unsere Gilde. Meine anderen Chars sind zwischen Stufe 13 und 60. Ich denke, ich habe einfach andere Prioritäten im Spiel. Ich raide zum Beispiel gar nicht - und Schlachten werd ich auch erst dann machen, wenn unsere noch kleine Gilde eine eigene Stadt hat. Mag sein, das sich dadurch eine andere Sicht der Dinge ergibt, aber es gibt genug Spieler, die ähnlich spielen und denen nehmt ihr durch das ständige Nörgeln etwas den Spaß. Das muß einfach nicht sein, denke ich.

liebe Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Klehriker (21. Oktober 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> ich habe ca. 3-4 wochen gespielt und empfand es als einen witz, ...
> 
> ...und 45,- € sind für so ein game ja auch nicht gerade wenig...
> 
> ...



Erstmal vielen Dank, dass du deine Meinung anderen nicht aufzwingen willst... und ich möchte dich auch mit dem folgenden nicht angreifen, aber:

Du Spielst 3-4Wochen und bekamst das Geld dafür nicht zurück? Entschuldige mal, aber wer macht sowas? Wer würde einem dann noch das Geld zurück geben? GOA? EA? Blizzard?

Und 45,- Euro sind für so ein Spiel der ganz normale Preis, und bei 3-4Wochen Unterhaltung (sonst hättest du es wohl kaum gespielt) auch völlig in Ordnung

WOW ist stark, das stimmt... es ist etabliert und läuft gut, sollte man aber nicht mit den anderen MMOs vergleichen.
Und was mit WAR ist, steht noch in den Sternen... es ist neu, ob es auf Dauer fesselt wird man noch sehen... ich sehe die Zukunft von WAR auch nicht zu rosig (es ähnelt WoW einfach zu sehr, aber das ist hier ja nicht Thema)


----------



## Asenerbe (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Uff danke für deine Worte aber sie glauben es ned die rosarote Brille geht einfach nicht weg von der Nase. Ich spiele leider nicht mehr aber ich habe gespeilt und kann deine Worte gut nachvollziehen.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars




Das Problem ist das die meisten Leute die hier in so guten Tönen von AOC reden, einfach nur so Gelegenheitsspieler sind die gerne mal ein paar Std. daddeln, bisl RP machen, bisl in den 40 - 60 Questzonen rumhüpfen, endlos Twinken, und dann meinen der Welt verkünden zu müssen wie super toll das Spiel doch wäre....

Für Leute die Ausnahmslos am Endcontent Interesse haben. ( craften, Raids...) schaut das natürlich anders aus!
Ich habe hier schon etliche Links zum offi Forum gepostet wo man sehen kann was z.b. zum Thema Raids *jetzt* ,6 Monate nach Release (!!) noch so abgeht!

Wenn man natürlich zu den lustigen Twinkern gehört, dann freut man sich ein Loch in den Bauch wenn FC im 60 Bereich ein paar Quests einfügt. Diese Kundschaft ist dann natürlich hell auf begeistert von AOC, und meint dies der Welt immer und immer wieder mitteilen zu müssen... ( genau wie die AOC Flamer. Bloß die dürften ja eigentlich nicht laut den Fanbois. Bloß dumm wegen Meinungsfreiheit usw.^^ )

guckt mal, da gibs wieder 3 neue Quests in der Zone, *schnellnenbeitrageröffnenübersupermegaimbapatch*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lutsch3r (21. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Tiegars
> 
> ich habe eine Stufe 80 Assasinin und mache im wesentlich RP / ein bisschen Schlachtfeld und ansonsten sorge ich für ausreichend Rohstoffe für unsere Gilde. Meine anderen Chars sind zwischen Stufe 13 und 60. Ich denke, ich habe einfach andere Prioritäten im Spiel. Ich raide zum Beispiel gar nicht - und Schlachten werd ich auch erst dann machen, wenn unsere noch kleine Gilde eine eigene Stadt hat. Mag sein, das sich dadurch eine andere Sicht der Dinge ergibt, aber es gibt genug Spieler, die ähnlich spielen und denen nehmt ihr durch das ständige Nörgeln etwas den Spaß. Das muß einfach nicht sein, denke ich.
> 
> liebe Grüße Sylvia



Dann kann man sich evtl. darauf einigen das man, wenn man sehr "Casual" spielt und viel RP macht, Geschichten erzählt, tanzt und die Welt bestaunt lange Spass haben kann.
Wenn man allerdings ein "MMORPGler" ist und "Ziele" abhaken will und etwas erreichen, dann ist AoC NOCH nicht das Spiel das man sich zulegen sollte ?

Ich z.Bsp. will Ziele erreichen, Abschnitte beenden und hinter mir lassen und mir meine Sets, Rezepte etc. farmen in den verschiedenen Raids etc.
Bin also kein "Socializer" oder "Adventurer" sondern ein "Achiever"...RP geht mir am Poppes vorbei und ich will Action und Fun und mit den Gildies Raid-Bosse legen bzw. sinnvolles PVP machen.

ICH mit MEINEN Zielen kann mit AoC im momentanen Zustand nichts anfangen.

Klar es gibt ne Menge RPler, sieht man ja an Asgards Zustand...der Server lüppt gut und floriert.
Alle anderen Server aber stagnieren und werden leerer, das ist so...und das nicht weil "alles so super ist"...

Ich lehn mich ausm Fenster und behaupte es gibt wesentlich mehr MMORPG Zocker als RP-Zocker.
Wenn also die RPler AoC in den Himmel loben, muss man das wiederum relativieren indem man die Negativ-Punkte aufzählt, damit nicht noch mehr MMORPGler aufgrund von RPler Threads wie diesem hier "Sieht sehr gut für AOC aus..." in die "Irre" geleitet werden und nach kurzer Zeit wieder von dannen ziehen um dann im nachhinein noch mehr schlechte Propaganda zu verbreiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (21. Oktober 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank, dass du deine Meinung anderen nicht aufzwingen willst... und ich möchte dich auch mit dem folgenden nicht angreifen, aber:
> 
> Du Spielst 3-4Wochen und bekamst das Geld dafür nicht zurück? Entschuldige mal, aber wer macht sowas? Wer würde einem dann noch das Geld zurück geben? GOA? EA? Blizzard?
> 
> ...




gut habe auch nie erwartet, dass ich geld wieder bekomme. habe mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. ich wurde in den 4 wochen, eine woche gebannt. und das ist ja zeit, die mir verloren geht. also auch geld, was mir verloren geht. 

stimmt auch. fand die ersten level auch recht kurzweilig und dachte, dass da noch etwas nachkommt. habe also noch einige zeit im spiel verweilt. 

enttäuscht bin ich halt, wie ich vom hersteller und service behandelt wurde. wenn das nicht gewesen wäre, hätte ich bestimmt noch das eine oder andere verkraftet und ein auge zu gedrückt. 

trotdem gebt alles, und jedem sein spiel. :-)


----------



## Klehriker (21. Oktober 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings ein "MMORPGler" ist und "Ziele" abhaken will und etwas erreichen, dann ist AoC NOCH nicht das Spiel das man sich zulegen sollte ?



Ansich vielleicht nicht falsch, was du schreibst, aber: 
MMORPGler? Sag mir, wofür steht das RPG in MMORPG? Etwas abhaken? Also questtexte nicht lesen sondern durchklicken? Das ist für dich RPG?


----------



## Thoraxos (21. Oktober 2008)

Habe mir das Game gestern gekauft und muss sagen ein sehr schönes Game. Früher oder später wird alles nachgereicht da bin ich zuversichtig. Dachte das Game hätte keine Jugendfreigabe und muss des öfteren schmunzeln was in den Foren für ein Geschreie ist. Wenn man keine Lust mehr auf das Game hat dann brauch man es doch nicht spielen ganz einfach wie ich finde. Zocke neben bei noch ein anderes Online-Game Warhamme* und es gefällt mir auch, aber jeder muss für sich ganz einfach selbst entscheiden und nicht die eigene Wut in Foren freien Lauf lassen.



Marian


----------



## lutsch3r (21. Oktober 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Ansich vielleicht nicht falsch, was du schreibst, aber:
> MMORPGler? Sag mir, wofür steht das RPG in MMORPG? Etwas abhaken? Also questtexte nicht lesen sondern durchklicken? Das ist für dich RPG?



Na es dreht sich alles um MMORPGs...wusste nur nicht wie ich nicht RPGler nennen sollte..."nicht RPGler" is sperrig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tun wir so als hätte ich durchgehend MMOler geschrieben ??!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Questtexte les ich mir beim ersten Mal auch durch, und muss sagen die Storys in AoC sind was feines (Hintergrund des Angriffs der Vanir auf das Conall Tal, Kern Wolfauges Geschichte etc.), aber ich zeleberier das ganze nicht zum Spielinhalt hoch und feier einen ab weil die Quests so dolle geschrieben sind.
Erster Char liest alles mal aber die Twinks surren so durch Spiel...


----------



## Anser (21. Oktober 2008)

Kurze Frage am Rande,

ist Drx10 mittlerweile drin ?


MFG Anser


----------



## -Kaleb- (21. Oktober 2008)

Anser schrieb:


> Kurze Frage am Rande,
> 
> ist Drx10 mittlerweile drin ?
> 
> ...



Auf der Packung steht es doch schon seit über 5 Monaten


----------



## Klehriker (21. Oktober 2008)

Anser schrieb:


> Kurze Frage am Rande,
> 
> ist Drx10 mittlerweile drin ?
> 
> ...



Noch nicht.
Wird derzeit noch optimiert, bevor es dann auf die Testlive-Server gespielt wird


----------



## Anser (21. Oktober 2008)

bitte keine flames  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war ne ernste frage und in keinster weise ironisch gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber danke für die antwort!


----------



## Thornado (21. Oktober 2008)

kann ebenfalls nur zustimmen..olles wird gut..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Whorlok "A Better Tomorrow"80er Ranger 
Server Aries


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. Oktober 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> kann ebenfalls nur zustimmen..olles wird gut..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hoffe es ja noch aber geh mal nach titus..


----------



## Thornado (21. Oktober 2008)

gut...server merch..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär nich schlecht noch mehr pvp xp!..Aber mal ehrlich auf Aries sieht man z.B. eine Anfangsgilde ATLANTICA wieder...Nastrantir is stark vertreten...und bei ABT kommen auch immer mehr wieder zurück.Soll jetzt kein AOC Verherrlichungs-thraead sein...ist aber so!
Ausserdem hab ich noch WARHAMMER account...aber switche letzte Zeit immer mehr zu AOC zurück


----------



## Abrox (21. Oktober 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Und 45,- Euro sind für so ein Spiel der ganz normale Preis, und bei 3-4Wochen Unterhaltung (sonst hättest du es wohl kaum gespielt) auch völlig in Ordnung



Genau richtig, ich verklag ja auch EA nicht, das sie jedes Jahr ein neues FIFA rausbringen und es von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter wird. (Deswegen bleib ich bei FIFA 96 >SEGA MEGA DRIVE< Weil Saisonspiel mit 4 Freunden immer schlechter wurde) Aber die Hoffnung stirbt nicht das sie eventuell mal das Ligasystem überarbeiten. (Seit FIFA 2000 bin ich aber nicht mehr zuversichtlich).

Ich hab mir schon oft Spiele gekauft. Damals noch für 100 Mark (50 EURO). Die hatte ich teilweise an einem Tag durch. Irgendwie enttäuschend.

Wenn ich es zurückbringen wollte hätte man mir auch den Vogel gezeigt.

Atemberaubende Grafik, mehr als 400 Stunden Spielspaß (Ja, es war Azure Dreams). Aber in 3 Tage durchgespielt, Loch gebuddelt, vergraben.

Oder um etwas neues zu nennen. FFVII - Crisis Core. Spielzeit 7 Stunden. Auf Hardmode mit allen Missionen und Geheimnissen immerhin 35 Stunden.

Ganz ehrlich, ich hab auch schon Spiele vor Wut in die Ecke geworfen (Megaman 2 - Endboss Depris) das heisst aber nicht das sie schlecht waren. Es gibt Leute die schwören sogar noch auf die uralten PSX Warhammer spiele. Nah am Tabletop, aber nichts für mich.

Wenn ihr die Probezeit durchgespielt habt, dann habt ihr doch mehr Spielzeit gehabt als in manchen Singleplayer Games.

Funcom hat ne Menge gute Spiele herausgebracht, was allerdings im Auge des Betrachters liegt:

Speed Freaks
Anarchy Online
The Longest Journey
Dreamfall

Und ich kann von keinen davon sagen das sie schlecht waren. Funcom hat ein großes Potential. Aber im Falle MMORPGs, nunja Anarchy Online ist schon Urgestein der MMORPG Geschichte. Es war sehr Innovativ, vorallem was Twinken und das Skillsystem anging (Immer noch das beste). Aber leider schon durch das hohe Alter verpatcht. (Wird WoW auch noch passieren)


Nunja wir werden sehen, ich mach zwar jetzt ne Pause in AoC, lass aber den Acc weiterlaufen. Ich mache auch eine WoW Pause und lass Acc weiterlaufen. Sozusagen auf Abruf. WAR spiele ich auch nicht,  konnte mich auch nie mit dem tabletop anfreunden, was soll ich also da wenn ich das Tabletop hasse? Man sieht sich also in Mittelerde. Zumindest solange bis der nächste AoC Patch kommt.


----------



## Djinto (21. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die Kinderkrankheiten sind ausgemerzt. Abstürze gibt es nicht mehr. Quest gibt es ohne Ende, mehr als man überhaupt erledigen kann. Zudem ist das Spiel hervorragend geeignet für RP. Die Server scheinen sich nun allmählich auch wieder
> zu füllen. Ich denke, es ist zu früh Funcom und AOC zu beerdigen.
> ...



Ouhä....gestern saß ich ca. 4h bei nem Kumpel & hab mir seinen Battlekeep Raid angeschaut. dabei brachte ich so nebenbei in Erfahrung das seit dem pvp-Patch überhaupt nichtmehr am gameplay gearbeitet wirs, somit balancen die klassen auch nicht anders, als direkt nach dem pvp patch.
einziger bereich der weiterentwickelt wird ist immo scheinbar die dx10 engine.

klingt für mich niocht nach dem aufschwung, auch wenn ich ihn euch gönnen würde, dnen ich denke in aoc stecken viele gute grundideen, die nur durch nen guten gesamteindruck (der erstmal geschaffen werden will)des games erstmal vorgeholt werden müssen XD.

interessanter wiese spielen alle pvp gamer das spiel auf shadermodel 2.0, was bedeutet das die weiterentwicklung der dx10 effekte kaum sinn macht. 

VG Djinto


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Djinto schrieb:


> Ouhä....gestern saß ich ca. 4h bei nem Kumpel & hab mir seinen Battlekeep Raid angeschaut. dabei brachte ich so nebenbei in Erfahrung das seit dem pvp-Patch überhaupt nichtmehr am gameplay gearbeitet wirs, somit balancen die klassen auch nicht anders, als direkt nach dem pvp patch.
> einziger bereich der weiterentwickelt wird ist immo scheinbar die dx10 engine.


..dann liest dein Kumpel (oder Du) keine Patchnotes. Der Patch aufm TLS ist massiv und feilt sowohl am PvP als auch am Balancing und ein weiterer ist aufm TLS der neue Inhalte sowohl für 55-60 als auch für Endgame beinhaltet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (21. Oktober 2008)

also ich als RP spieler muss sagen AoC ist eins wenn nicht das  beste MMO für RP was ich bis jetzt gespielt habe und es freut mich zu hören dass es wirklich langsam berg auf geht
sobald der endcontent etwas verbessert wird werd ich bestimmt auch wieder mal reinschauen


----------



## Lysthard (21. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem ist das die meisten Leute die hier in so guten Tönen von AOC reden, einfach nur so Gelegenheitsspieler sind die gerne mal ein paar Std. daddeln, bisl RP machen, bisl in den 40 - 60 Questzonen rumhüpfen, endlos Twinken, und dann meinen der Welt verkünden zu müssen wie super toll das Spiel doch wäre....

Für Leute die Ausnahmslos am Endcontent Interesse haben. ( craften, Raids...) schaut das natürlich anders aus!
Ich habe hier schon etliche Links zum offi Forum gepostet wo man sehen kann was z.b. zum Thema Raids jetzt ,6 Monate nach Release (!!) noch so abgeht!

Wenn man natürlich zu den lustigen Twinkern gehört, dann freut man sich ein Loch in den Bauch wenn FC im 60 Bereich ein paar Quests einfügt. Diese Kundschaft ist dann natürlich hell auf begeistert von AOC, und meint dies der Welt immer und immer wieder mitteilen zu müssen... ( genau wie die AOC Flamer. Bloß die dürften ja eigentlich nicht laut den Fanbois. Bloß dumm wegen Meinungsfreiheit usw.^^ )

guckt mal, da gibs wieder 3 neue Quests in der Zone, *schnellnenbeitrageröffnenübersupermegaimbapatch*


"lach" naja das ist ja somit ziemlich das dümmste was dieser hardcore gamer hier abgelassen hat! 
wollte nur sagen es gibt auch spieler die in einer realen welt leben und berufstätig sind und nicht den ganzen lieben tag vor ihren pc hängen und spielen!
 das was hier die Sylvia schreibt ist auch völlig ok kann ich nur zustimmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (21. Oktober 2008)

Der über mir, wenn du so ein Hardcorezocker bist musste dir ein anderes Online-Game suchen wenn du nicht zurfieden bist.


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2008)

Das hier ist also der thread wo sich die 20 Leute die noch AOC spielen zusammengerauft haben um sich selbst einzureden das ihre Fehlinvestition doch ganz toll war.
Und wenn man dabei ist beklagt man sich auch gleich 13 Seiten lang das die bösen Flamer ja soooo fies sind und einen nicht in Ruhe lassen.
...
...
...
Was erwartet Ihr denn bei solch einem provokanten und vor allem ignoranten threat-titel der zu nichts anderem gedacht ist als genau die alten diskussionen, die mittlerweile genauso tot und begraben waren wie die zukunft von age of conan, wieder zu beleben.

Ihr findet euer Spiel toll, ja, wir wissen das, euch machts nichts aus, beschissen zu werden, wissen wir jetzt auch. Es reicht euch das ein Spiel nur aus Grafik und kaum Inhalt besteht, auch in Ordnung. Ihr habt verfolgungswahn weil ja alle leute die AOC nicht mögen böse böse Flamer sind die keine Ahnung haben, auch DAS haben wir mittlerweile realisiert. Ihr bemerkt bugs erst wenn sie aus eurer Matratze in eure Nasen krabbeln während ihr schlaft, na wunderbar. Aber bitte bitte bitte


Hört doch endlich auf damit krampfhaft rechtfertigen zu wollen warum ihr denkt das euer Spiel toll ist. Es ist mittlerweile fast jedem ders nicht spielt absolut scheissegal was aus diesem Spiel wird.
In den offiziellen Foren stapeln sich die posts von Leuten die aufhören, überzeugt doch lieber DIE davon.
Redet euch weiter ein, das das zusammenlegen von servern ein Zeichen von Erfolg ist. Macht weiter mit dieser unglaublichen ignoranz, zu behaupten das die server nicht leerer werden, und das die die gegangen sind sowieso alle doof waren.
Wenn euer Spiel SO toll ist, dann spielt es, und erfreut euch daran.
Wir, die wir nicht mehr spielen dürfen in den heiligen Hallen der Foren von Funcom nicht mehr posten. Da seit ihr dann ganz unter euch und könnt eure seltsamen Lobhudeleien untereinander austauschen.
Hier könnt Ihr gerne FAKTISCHE Berichte über den Status von AOC abliefern, und uns die wir ja soooooo böse sind, davon ÜBERZEUGEN das sich was getan hat.
Es gibt aber leider einen Unterschied zwischen ÜBERZEUGEN, ÜBERREDEN und FANTASIEREN.
Den Post des threaderstellers sortiere ich, aufgrund von allgemeinplätzen und mangelnden Fakten irgendwo zwischen ÜBERREDEN und FANTASIEREN.

Viel Spass noch bei Age of Conan!

Edith sagt ausserdem, ich solle doch zum verständnis meiner ÜBERTRIEBENEN Darstellung dies addieren, auch um Bann der Forumspolizei zu verhindern:

) Hyperbel: eine das Maß des Glaubwürdigen übersteigende Aussage(Übertreibung),(Zweck: In der Rede pathetische Weckung parteiischer Emotionen, in der Poesie wirklichkeitsübersteigender Vorstellungen):

Cicero über Catilina: "monstrum illum et prodigium"(jenes gräßliche Scheusal) (II 1,1), Catilinam orbem terrae caede atque incendio vastare cupientem (I 1,3); 

„Pompeius plura bella gessit quam ceteri legerunt.“ - „Pompeius hat mehr Kriege geführt als andere gele-sen haben.“

Redensarten: "vor Neid platzen", "zum Steinerweichen weinen", "auf Händen tragen"; 

"Ein Mund wie ein Scheunentor." "Ich mußte eine Ewigkeit warten."

Werbung: "Das strahlendste Weiß, das es je gab".


----------



## Thoraxos (21. Oktober 2008)

*über mir* Bist im falschen Forum!!!!!


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> *über mir* Bist im falschen Forum!!!!!


Und du bist nicht die Forumspolizei, also geh schlafen, ist schon spät, kleiner.


----------



## Thoraxos (21. Oktober 2008)

Ziemlich auf aggro was, ich glaube das du dich mal bisschen hinlegen solltest.



Marian


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin weder auf Mallorca, noch auf aggro. Allerdings denke ich nicht, mir von jemandem der eben genau diese Ausdrucksweise pflegt, erklären lassen zu müssen wann und wo ich wie im  falschen Forum bin. Falls du mir jedoch erklären kannst aus welchen Gründen ich denn nun 'aggro' und im falschen Forum bin, dann neige ich mein Haupt in Demut und werde dazu übergehen, deinen Gott Bushido zu verehren.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Ziemlich auf aggro was, ich glaube das du solltest dich mal bisschen hinlegen solltest.
> 
> 
> 
> Marian


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaube er wollte vorher nur nochmal zusammenfassen...

Die Wikipeia "kleines Latinum" Zitate sind echt cool. Bravo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenigstens haben wir jetzt doch noch alle was gelernt heute, oder?

Edit:

Komsch mir fälltbei sowas immer der Refrain von Fischmob "Mach doch" ein...


----------



## Thoraxos (21. Oktober 2008)

Für mich bist du nicht ganz knusper!!!!


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich glaube er wollte vorher nur nochmal zusammenfassen...
> ...


Und nun lernst du noch das es bereits seit meiner Schulzeit, die jetzt etwa 18 jahre her ist, keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen kleinem und großem Latinum mehr gab.
Editiert habe ich allerdings um zu vermeiden das hier Leute posten und behaupten ich übertreibe ja, weils doch bestimmt noch mehr als 20 Leute spielen. Was mich bei der Verbissenheit und Humorlosigkeit der mittlerweile geführten Diskussion nicht wundern würde, haben doch beide Seiten Ihre Positionen im Djihad für und wider Funcom unauslöschlich bezogen.

Edit: Ausserdem hat jegliche gute Musik ende der 80er mit dem Tod von Freddy Mercury ein Ende gefunden, also ist mir nicht bekannt wer oder was Fischmob ist, und auch nicht was der/die/das nun in irgendeinem Fischrefrain singt.


----------



## Keula1 (21. Oktober 2008)

Für MICH ist AoC eindeutig ein spiel für RP´ler und Gelegenheitsspieler.
Wenn man Raiden möchte oder wirklich SINNVOLLES PVP als Endgamecontent über lange Zeit erleben möchte, ist AoC komplett unausgereift, nicht durchdacht und genauso wenig fertig.
So hart meine Meinung auch ist, aber AoC hat einfach 0 zu bieten im Endgame-Content. Es ist bugged, eintönig und viel zu wenig.
Der achso himmlische pvp-patch von dem nach 5monaten die hälfte da ist, ändert nichts an der tatsache das weiterhin sinnloses pvp in keshatta betrieben wird und zur eintönigkeit verdammt ist.

Mich als Spieler der etwas "erfolg" haben will bietet aoc einfach nichts. Z. B. Für was brauch ich DX10 wenn die battlekeep schlachten verbugged sind, oder sowieso jeder 2te spieler auf minimal einstellungen eh schon spielen muss das er nicht mit 2 bildern pro sekunde durch die gegend lagt.

Zudem kommen die derzeit vermehrt auftretenden Lags auf dem Server Aries... dazu ist auch ein beschwerde thread im offi-forum (nicht von mir).


Die meisten die Aoc jetzt noch loben (nicht alle, wie z.b die Threaderstellerin) sind noch nicht am Max-level angekommen und genau das sieht man einfach in jedem Forum.

Schönen abend noch

keula


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2008)

Gehts hier grad wieder los mit gegenseitigen Angriffen? 
Schreibsperren gibts nur einmal - danach einen vollständigen Ausschluss aus der Community.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gehts hier grad wieder los mit gegenseitigen Angriffen?
> Schreibsperren gibts nur einmal - danach einen vollständigen Ausschluss aus der Community.


... ich wars nicht.

@Lanatir: Jo der Freddy war schon ne coole Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man geht halt mit der Zeit...naja bin ja auch ERST 30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## none the less (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja, der *Lanatir* halt, er kann es einfach nicht lassen. Lanatir, ich spiele ab und zu neben meinem Studium AoC und ich bin glücklich damit, es ist das perfekte Spiel für mich. Ich weiss du wirst jetzt vor Wut im Boden versinken und würdest mich am liebsten beschimpfen wie einfältig ich sei...nunja wie soll ich es dir erklären... es krazt mich nicht einmal an meinen kleinen Zeh.

Ich habe eher meinen Spaß, wenn ich mir deine Beiträge durchlese.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mit freundlichen Gruß
None the less


----------



## Senseless6666 (21. Oktober 2008)

Generell reicht mein PC einfach net.. wenns für die 360 Kommt bin ich auch dran interessiert.. obwohls glaubich aunet so mein game ist.. ich mag zwar pvp.. aber barbaren.. naja.. das kampfsystem find ich ganz okey.. allerdings giklt das nur für nahkämpfer oder? Also caster sind iwi leichter zu spielen, wiederum habich gehört das du als caster 100pro tot bist wenn nen meele an dir klebt.. xD


----------



## Yaglan (21. Oktober 2008)

ZAM sorgt für Ordnung Yeah. Wieso sagt eigendlich jeder Im Endcounter hat AoCD nichts zu bieten. Es hat mehrere Raidinstancen zu bieten als Damals WoW.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> caster 100pro tot bist wenn nen meele an dir klebt.. xD


Naja ich spiel nen ToS und freu mich über anhängliche Melees immer sehr. Weil die zwangsläufig in meinen AE Bereich rein müssen und dann ganz schön Aua bekommen.
Nur Assassinen und Waldläufer sind unmachbar..naja und Bärschamanen....aber die sind IMBA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keula1 (21. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> ZAM sorgt für Ordnung Yeah. Wieso sagt eigendlich jeder Im Endcounter hat AoCD nichts zu bieten. Es hat mehrere Raidinstancen zu bieten als Damals WoW.



Mehr raidinstanzen heißt nicht mehr beschäftigung. WoW hatte ganz am anfang Onyxia und Molten Core beide inis waren schon sehr viel anspruchsvoller als die, die bis jetzt in AoC zu finden sind. Ich weis noch wieviele gilden nach einer ewigkeit noch in Moltencore versucht haben vorran zu kommen und die Ini war ja auch schon relativ groß. Größer als die AoC instanzen zumindest. Kurze Zeit später wurden dann auch die Dire-Mail 5er inis eingefügt sowie Black-wing-lair aka bwl, die schon sehr große herausfoderung sowie extrem gut durchdachte Bossfights hatte. Razorgore z.b.
Die Berufe waren ausgereifter und dauern viel länger zum steigern und hatten auch Sinn. Immo haben in AoC die Berufe Ihren sinn verloren nachdem Sie vorher völlig imbalanced waren durch das gem-equip das man sich bauen konnte


----------



## Alterac (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Erstens weiss ich ned ob es eine Frau ist und zweitens bin ich glücklich verheiratet^^ Kenne meine Frau seit dem 6ten lebensjahr und ja sie hält es immer noch mit mir aus *gg Und ob es eine Frau oder Mann ist ist es irrelevant für die Aussage das sie macht. Kennst du die gleichberechtigung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ha gleichberechtigung gibts seid jahren nicht mehr hier in good old germany! oh man und wenn du gleich noch die erste braut heiratest die die vor die flinte läuft versteh ich das man wie in sylvias fall sogar das kleingedruckte ließt um ein fehler zu finden an dem du dich dann mal so richtig aufg..len kannst^^  hat zwar nücht mit dem thema zu tun aber musst raus


----------



## Yaglan (21. Oktober 2008)

Keula schrieb:


> Mehr raidinstanzen heißt nicht mehr beschäftigung. WoW hatte ganz am anfang Onyxia und Molten Core beide inis waren schon sehr viel anspruchsvoller als die, die bis jetzt in AoC zu finden sind. Ich weis noch wieviele gilden nach einer ewigkeit noch in Moltencore versucht haben vorran zu kommen und die Ini war ja auch schon relativ groß. Größer als die AoC instanzen zumindest. Kurze Zeit später wurden dann auch die Dire-Mail 5er inis eingefügt sowie Black-wing-lair aka bwl, die schon sehr große herausfoderung sowie extrem gut durchdachte Bossfights hatte. Razorgore z.b.
> Die Berufe waren ausgereifter und dauern viel länger zum steigern und hatten auch Sinn. Immo haben in AoC die Berufe Ihren sinn verloren nachdem Sie vorher völlig imbalanced waren durch das gem-equip das man sich bauen konnte




Hm Wieso sollten die auch neue raidinstancen einführen wenn man nochnichtmal T2 Freigeschlatet hat? Sags mir ich verstehe es nicht. 
Man hat bei WoW MC und Onixia am anfang gehabt.

In AoC Vistrix Killikky und Yakmar.

Dan kam in WoW BWL

In AoC hat man da die T2 Instance die festung des Schwarzen Rings. Die Scheint sehr anspruchsvoll auch noch zu sein. Weil sonst hätte man T3 ja freigeschaltet.

T3 Schon in AoC vorhanden.

AQ kam erst nach einen Jahr WoW Raus. 

Also sag mir wo hat in sachen Raids AoC weniger zu bieten? Da finde ich hat AoC am anfang sogar mehr zu bieten. Und ja Vistrix kommt mir etwas Taktischer als Onyxia vor. 

Kyllikki jetzt net wirklich so.... 

Yakmar ähm wann ist der wurm mal nicht verbugt........

An 5er instance ok da ....... haste vieleicht recht. Obwohl man das auch nur fürs Farmen macht.


----------



## erwo (21. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Das hier ist also der thread wo sich die 20 Leute die noch AOC spielen zusammengerauft haben um sich selbst einzureden das ihre Fehlinvestition doch ganz toll war.



Ja, so ist es.

Hier ist das Forum wo die leute sind, welche das Spiel noch Spielen, deswegen
heisst diesser Teil des Forums auch "AOC Forum".

Schwer zu verstehen, ist klar, aber so ist es nun mal.


Du Spielst es ja offensichtlich nicht mehr, aber warum bist Du noch hier?
Nichts zu tun in EQ? Oder gar in WoW? Langeweile?

@ZAM
Das kicken hilft buffed.de garnix, die Leute legen neue Accounts an und
stänkern unter anderem Namen weiter. Eine Lösung habe ich allerdings
auch nicht.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Arthorhas (22. Oktober 2008)

Mittlerweile bleibt mir nur mehr zu sagen: Eure Probleme möchte ich haben.

Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, normal zu diskutieren, dafür müssen nicht immer wieder die alten Brötchen aufgebacken werden. Jeder weiss das zu Anfang das Spiel viel hatte was fehlte und nicht rund lief, dafür muss man dies aber nicht in jedem zweiten Thread wieder erwähnen. Manchmal kommt es mir so vor das manche nur darauf warten wieder und wieder solche Threads zu schreiben. Nur macht ihr Euch doch damit eigentlich mehr als lächerlich, warum sollte man sich mit Fanboys oder sonst was was dann mit AoC zu tun hat herum schlagen? Um wieder an einen Fehlkauf von Eurer Seite erinnert zu werden?

Ich weiss ja nicht ob ihr euch so gerne selber so quälen wollt, oder ob ihr der Samariter sein wollt der den Rest der Welt vor den Schrecken FC`s bewahren will?

Was auch immer euch dazu bewegen mag, ich kann es echt nicht verstehen. Zudem immer noch einige mit Aussagen kommen die vor Wochen mal aktuell waren, aber mittlerweile gar kein Problem in AoC mehr darstellen. Aber gut, scheinbar wird sich sowas nie ausmerzen lassen...

Zudem scheint es dann sogar welche zu geben die hier mit mehreren Accountanmeldungen ihre Negativmeinung Kund tun. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor, es sei denn ich habe eine Modeerscheinung mancher auffälligen Ausdrucksweisen verpasst und mittlerweile schreibt jeder 10te so. Aber... what ever. 

So, nun wünsch ich allen eine gute Nacht... bis denne...


----------



## epiphone2 (22. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Waldgeist? Promo Account?



/sign , denke ich auch seit Monaten das erste in der Richtung. Stinkt nach Propaganda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheusus (22. Oktober 2008)

Wobei ich mich gerade frage, wo der grundlegende Sinn in diesem Thread liegt. Gut, klar darf man seine Meinung äußern aber grundlegend ändert es meistens nichts an der Meinung anderer. Wenn jemand von Anfang an schon nichts von AoC gehalten hat, dann wird er es wohl auch weiterhin nicht.

Ich bin weder für noch gegen AoC, weil ich es einfach nicht spiele. Mich hat die schlechte Kritik am Anfang schon vergrault, aber ob es auch gleich von heute auf Morgen super wird, ist die andere Frage.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Abwarten und Tee trinken. Entweder wird es tatsächlich besser, oder das ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die nächsten anfangen zu heulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Greetings,
Morph


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2008)

Morpheusus schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich gerade frage, wo der grundlegende Sinn in diesem Thread liegt. Gut, klar darf man seine Meinung äußern aber grundlegend ändert es meistens nichts an der Meinung anderer. Wenn jemand von Anfang an schon nichts von AoC gehalten hat, dann wird er es wohl auch weiterhin nicht.
> 
> Ich bin weder für noch gegen AoC, weil ich es einfach nicht spiele. Mich hat die schlechte Kritik am Anfang schon vergrault, aber ob es auch gleich von heute auf Morgen super wird, ist die andere Frage.....
> 
> ...


Wenn du dir die Antworten auf meinen post durchliest wirst du feststellen das man hier nur posten darf wenn mann AOC toll findet. Weil, das ist ja hier das AOC Forum.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es.
> 
> Hier ist das Forum wo die leute sind, welche das Spiel noch Spielen, deswegen
> heisst diesser Teil des Forums auch "AOC Forum".
> ...



Dabei hatte ich doch extra für Leute wie dich den Anhang dazugepackt, wozu das Stilmittel der Übertreibung da ist. Aber ich denke du hast einen Post gesehen an dem mein Name klebt, und hast dir nach dem ersten Satz gedacht: Ach, wieder ein Flame. Lies doch einfach weiter bis zum Ende.
Oder gehörst du zu jenem Kreis, die Ironie, Zynismus und Sarkasmus erst dann erkennen, wenn sie dir in den Arsch beissen?
Ich mache mich mittlerweile nur noch über das ewige hin und her lustig, sowohl über Leute die meinen das es witzig ist, Scherze darüber zu machen das sie Ihrem Kind keine Klassenfahrt bezahlen konnten weil sie AOC gekauft haben, und damit ein Recht sich darüber aufzuregen, als auch über Leute wie die junge Dame(???) die diesen thread aufgemacht hat mit völlig haltlosen, gelogenen und überzogenen Argumenten warum AOC denn nun doch so super toll ist.
BEIDE Gruppen sind völlig albern, auch wenn ich durchaus zugeben kann das ich die 2. noch dazu als absolut Weltfremd empfinde.
Ich selbst WAR sehr wütend über den Beschiss AOC, seit ich aber meine Collectors Edition Zusammen mit einer Bushido-CD im Hof verbrannnt habe gehts mir da deutlich besser.
Mich stören jetzt eigentlich nur noch die blinden Fanbois und die fanatischen AOC-Hasser, und weil ich hier registriert bin habe ich ein Recht hier zu posten genau wie du und jeder andere, solange ich niemanden persönlich beleidige, was ich zwar manchmal gerne möchte, aber nicht (mehr) mache.
Wenn ich dir damit jetzt ein Ziel genommen habe auf das du dich einschiessen kannst tut mir das leid. Aber du kannst dir ja jederzeit eine Wohlfühl-Dosis in AOC, der Mutter aller MMO's abholen.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2008)

none schrieb:


> Ja, der *Lanatir* halt, er kann es einfach nicht lassen. Lanatir, ich spiele ab und zu neben meinem Studium AoC und ich bin glücklich damit, es ist das perfekte Spiel für mich. Ich weiss du wirst jetzt vor Wut im Boden versinken und würdest mich am liebsten beschimpfen wie einfältig ich sei...nunja wie soll ich es dir erklären... es krazt mich nicht einmal an meinen kleinen Zeh.
> 
> Ich habe eher meinen Spaß, wenn ich mir deine Beiträge durchlese.
> 
> ...


Da ich dich nicht kenne, oder du (registriert am 04.10.2008) schon einmal verdientermassen gebannt wurdest und dir nen zweitnick aufgemacht hast, kann mich eigentlich nix von dem wütend machen was du so sagst. Lies meinen post eins drüber, vielleicht verstehst du DANN was und warum ich hier nochmal gepostet hab (was ich eigentlich garnicht mehr wollte).


----------



## Sylvvia (22. Oktober 2008)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> /sign , denke ich auch seit Monaten das erste in der Richtung. Stinkt nach Propaganda
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Liebe® epiphone2,

Wenn man heute morgen buffed.de aufmacht, was sieht man da ??? Da sieht man 

"sieht nicht gut aus für AOC" - trotz der Tatsache, das dieser Thread mal ganz sicher nicht der 
Neueste ist und auch nicht die neueste Antwort hat. Da Frage ich mich doch, wieso dieser Thread
"ganz oben steht". Und warum wird gegen diesen Thread nicht ebenso gestänkert. Er hat wirklich
Null Inhalt und ist eh schon tausend mal durchgekaut worden. 

Was nennst Du Propaganda ? Wenn ich jetzt was negatives geschrieben hätte, wär es toll gewesen, oder?
Das wäre dann keine Propagande sondern die reine Wahrheit und deshalb kann man sie nicht oft genug von
sich geben???

Propagande nenne ich eigentlich Threads von Leuten, die gar nicht mehr AOC spielen und aus ihrer eigenen kleinen
vergangenen Erfahrung urteilen und auch verurteilen. 

liebe Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Sylvvia (22. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> damit ein Recht sich darüber aufzuregen, als auch über Leute wie die junge Dame(???) die diesen thread aufgemacht hat mit völlig haltlosen, gelogenen und überzogenen Argumenten warum AOC denn nun doch so super toll ist.
> BEIDE Gruppen sind völlig albern, auch wenn ich durchaus zugeben kann das ich die 2. noch dazu als absolut Weltfremd empfinde.



Hallo Lanatir,

man kann über den Sinn dieses threads sicherlich streiten, aber sag mir bitte mal was ich dabei gelogen habe? Das finde ich jetzt schon ziemlich unverschämt. Du bist offensichtlich so sehr von Dir überzeugt, das Du nicht davor zurückschreckst, andere Leute als weltremde Lügner dazustellen, nur weil ihre Sicht der Dinge eine andere ist. Eigentlich bist Du derjenige, der sich mal eine Forenpause gönnen sollte.

trotz allem mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sylvia


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Liebe® epiphone2,
> 
> Wenn man heute morgen buffed.de aufmacht, was sieht man da ??? Da sieht man
> 
> ...


Sylvvia, so wie du AoC schönmalst in deinem ersten Post, könnte man denken, dass du irgendeinen persönlichen Gewinn davon hast, wenn die Leute AoC spielen.
Neutral betrachtet ist es nämlich genauso bescheuert, Leute von AoC überzeugen zu wollen - genauso wie Leute von AoC wegbringen zu wollen.

AoC ist nunmal ein hitziges Thema, das verschiedenste Leute auf unterschiedlichste Arten betrifft. Da brauchst du dich weder wundern, noch stolz darauf sein, dass der Thread immernoch auf der ersten Seite zu finden ist.

Und ja, jetzt wo's Dentus gesagt hat, könnte man echt denken "Sylvvia" ist der Promo-Account von "Waldgeist", der Angst um seinen Job bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Lanatir,
> 
> man kann über den Sinn dieses threads sicherlich streiten, aber sag mir bitte mal was ich dabei gelogen habe? Das finde ich jetzt schon ziemlich unverschämt. Du bist offensichtlich so sehr von Dir überzeugt, das Du nicht davor zurückschreckst, andere Leute als weltremde Lügner dazustellen, nur weil ihre Sicht der Dinge eine andere ist. Eigentlich bist Du derjenige, der sich mal eine Forenpause gönnen sollte.
> 
> ...


Doch, potentiell lügst du. Wenn du keine Quellen nennst, behauptest du nur - und behauptungen können lügen sein.

Du sagst:





> die Kinderkrankheiten sind ausgemerzt


- Quelle?



> Abstürze gibt es nicht mehr


- Quelle?



> Quest gibt es ohne Ende, mehr als man überhaupt erledigen kann


- Quelle?



> - Zudem ist das Spiel hervorragend geeignet für RP


Da stimm ich dir zu.



> - Die Server scheinen sich nun allmählich auch wieder zu füllen


- Quelle?


----------



## Efgrib (22. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Glaub ich weniger ich würde es zwar antesten aber ich glaube nicht das FC in der finanzielen Lage ist sowas durchzuführen. Der eine Grund ist dann würden die offiziellen zugespammt werden mit schlechten Nachrichten zum anderen geht ihnen Kohle verloren.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



was du glaubst ist irrelevant, accountreaktivierungen zum neu testen wurden bereits angekündigt, ich schätz mal die kommen wenn der 2. teil des pvp-patches gut läuft, oder mit dem dx10-patch, was ich begrüßen würde, weil dann das spiel auf dem stand ist, wie es beworben wurde und bei veröffentlichung sein sollte.


----------



## Efgrib (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> -Quelle?
> 
> - Quelle?
> 
> ...



sag mal gehts noch?? sie muss doch ihre aussagen net mit quellen belegen, oder hast du für alle deine meinungen und aussagen quellen? es wurde nirgends gesagt das dies ein offizieller gesagt hat, von daher was soll dieser schwachsinn?


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> sag mal gehts noch?? sie muss doch ihre aussagen net mit quellen belegen, oder hast du für alle deine meinungen und aussagen quellen? es wurde nirgends gesagt das dies ein offizieller gesagt hat, von daher was soll dieser schwachsinn?


Mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden? Oder noch garnicht im Bett gewesen? Flame deinen Spiegel im Bad voll!


----------



## Sylvvia (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Doch, potentiell lügst du. Wenn du keine Quellen nennst, behauptest du nur - und behauptungen können lügen sein.
> 
> - Quelle?



Lieber Spectrumizer,

natürlich habe ich keine Quellen für meine Behauptungen / Feststellungen. Deshalb sind es doch aber keine Lügen.
Wenn ich sage - "das Wetter ist schön hier" - dann ist das wahrscheinlich auch schon eine potentielle Lüge, weil ich keine Quelle benennen kann - oder wenn ich sage - "mir geht es gut" - auch eine potentielle Lüge ohne Attest ?? Übertreib doch bloß nicht so. Du kannst meine Wahrnehmungen anzweifeln - du kannst auch sagen - auf dem Server XXXX ist gar nichts los - aber Du kannst nicht behaupten, das ich lüge.
Was hälst du denn zum Beispiel von Aussagen, die von ehemaligen Spielern kommen, die schon seit Monaten nicht mehr spielen ... wahrscheinlich sind das potentielle Wahrheiten ??? Zeig mir nur einen einzigen Beitrag, der sich auf eine echte Quelle stützt ??? Es sind alles individuelle Wahrnehmungen - ebenso wie meine. 
Zu behaupten, ich sei Waldgeist - das ist mal eine echte Lüge - nicht nur eine potentielle .....

liebe Grüße Sylvia


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia,

darum gehts garnicht, für alles Quellen zu nennen. Nur darfst du dich dann nicht wundern, von manchen als "Lügner" betitelt zu werden, da du nur solche Behauptungen aufgestellt hast. Und dennoch ist es gut, wenn man seine Aussagen auf nachweisbare Quellen stützen kann. Das wirkt nicht nur seriöser sondern auch glaubwürdiger.

Ich zB glaube nicht, dass es "keine Abstürze mehr gibt" und "mehr Quests als man erledigen kann". Wann soll das passiert sein? Beim letzten Content-Patch, welcher der 1. Teil vom PvP Patch war? Oder bei dem letzten Patch am 30. Sept.?
Oder dass sich die Server langsam wieder füllen. Die letzten offiziellen Meldungen sprachen noch von Spielerschwund und Serverzusammenlegungen.


----------



## Sylvvia (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sylvvia,
> 
> darum gehts garnicht, für alles Quellen zu nennen. Nur darfst du dich dann nicht wundern, von manchen als "Lügner" betitelt zu werden, da du nur solche Behauptungen aufgestellt hast. Und dennoch ist es gut, wenn man seine Aussagen auf nachweisbare Quellen stützen kann. Das wirkt nicht nur seriöser sondern auch glaubwürdiger.
> 
> ...



Hallo Spectrumizer,

seit dem letzten Patch habe ich nicht einen Absturz mehr gehabt - davor wie viele andere auch kalkulierbare out of memory Abstürze, die mich auch ein bißchen genervt haben. Den einzigen nennenwerten bug, den ich im Moment hin und wieder (so etwa 1 x die Woche) habe ist: manchmal passiert es, das man z.B. in einer Mauer festsitzt. Vielleicht haben andere Spieler noch andere Fehler - ich habe keine - mehr habe ich nicht behauptet und mehr würde ich auch nicht behaupten. Außerdem solltest du mir schon zutrauen, das ich mein Questbuch interpretieren kann ... ich habe eine 80er Assasine - Questbuch noch gut gefüllt, aber nicht mehr notwendig - einen 60er Barbaren - kann keine neuen Quests mehr annehmen ... einen 29 Ranger - kann keine neuen Quests mehr annehmen - noch eine 24er Assasine - das gleiche ... 
Ich denke schon, das man da sagen kann, es gibt mehr Quests als man erledigen kann.
Zu 3 - das ist natürlich ein subkjektiver Eindruck - der zugegebenermaßen auf verschiedenen Servern anders aussehen mag. Ich spiele auf Asgard - und da kann man gut spielen und es ist nie einsam dort ... selbst um 5.00 Uhr morgens nicht.
Das waren meine Behauptungen .... abgesehen davon finde ich das Spiel wirklich einfach nur Klasse und wollte es hier mal unterbringen, weil durch die ganzen negativen Posts schon der Eindruck entsteht, das ganze sei einfach nur Müll. Das stimmt aber gar nicht ... Ich kann es natürlich nicht für die "poweruser" behaupten - so viel Zeit habe ich nicht - aber für mich kann ich es schon ... und es gibt schon genug Leute, die auch so denken - ihr wollt es nur einfach nicht wahrhaben.


liebe Grüße Sylvia


----------



## ogum (22. Oktober 2008)

@spectrumizer
Ja du willst seriöse Quellen und wiederholst ständig deine Erfahrungen von vor knap 1/2 Jahr und stellst die Erfahrungen der aktiven Spieler einfach mal so in Frage, weil du womöglich einfach nur das glaubst was du glauben willst.
Also Abstürze hatte ich seit dem vorletzten Patch (vor ca. 4 Wochen) gar keinen mehr, da ich jetzt 80 bin kann ich das mit den Questen allgemein nicht sagen, außer das ich noch 22 Gruppenquests im log habe.
 Ich finde AOC ist ein richtig gutes Spiel.


----------



## DarkUnicorn (22. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

ich habe mich jetzt mal durch den ganzen Thread etwas durchgekämpft. Offen gesagt geht mir dieses ständige "mein MMO ist ab er besser als Deins" Gerede langsam ziemlich auf die Nerven. Akzeptiert einfach, dass es Leute gibt die AoC mögen (zu denen auch ich zähle) und es gibt welche die mögen es nicht (die sollten es dann einfach nicht spielen). 

Allerdings kann ich Sylvia gut verstehen, jemand erwähnte weiter vorn, dass einem irgendwann der Geduldsfaden reisst. Ja, das tut es. Besonders wenn man ständig zu hören bekommt wie schlecht doch AoC sei, oder dass man sich nicht eingesteht, dass man eine Fehlinvestition getätigt hat. Ich denke mal, genau das ist es was auch Sylvia genervt hat und sie hat in diesem Thread versucht sich etwas Luft zu machen und auch mal den Leuten vor Augen zu führen, dass das Spiel vielleicht doch nicht so schlecht ist, wie es viele sagen. 

Und mir war klar, dass irgendwann das Argument mit den Gelegenheitsspielern kommen würde. Mal eine Frage an die sogenannten professionellen Spieler die mit aller Gewalt schnellstmöglich den höchsten Level erreichen wollen. WAS bitte erwartet ihr von einem Spiel dass nicht mal ein Jahr veröffentlicht wurde? Leider sind viele Entwicklungs-Studios gezwungen, Produkte schnellstmöglich zu veröffentlichen (weil dei Konkurrenz nunmal sehr stark ist in dem Markt). Und dabei müssen dann eben Kompromisse eingegangen werden. Ich vermute, bei AoC wurde eben ersteinmal Wert auf die breite Masse - die Gelegenheitspieler - gelegt und der End-Content hat darunter gelitten. Klar, Anfangs gab es einige Probleme bei AoC (und ja, ich bin seit Anfang dabei). Aber wie Sylvia schon geschrieben hat, die Meisten Probleme sind nicht mehr vorhanden. Ich finde - auch wenn das ja auch oft genug dementiert wird - FunCom geht sehr wohl auf die Bitten und Forderungen der Spielerschaft ein. 

Dann sind da noch die Vergleiche mit WoW... ich darf daran erinnern, dass es dort Anfangs ähnliche Probleme gab, nur scheinbar haben die meisten die WoW von Anfang an spielen das schon wieder vergessen. Und gerade bei diesem Spiel mit dem alles verglichen wird hat nach wie vor seine Probleme und das nach wieviel Jahren? 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Ich mag AoC, ich finde das RP dort sehr schön und auch der normale Content macht mir Spass. Wem das Spiel nicht gefällt, gut. Aber bitte lasst es hier Punkte aufzuführen die völlig haltlos sind und hört auf damit Spieler die das Spiel mögen schlecht zu machen. Geht einfach zu dem Spiel dass euch Spass macht!

Liebe Grüsse
Eric (aka Vinshalya)


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Das waren meine Behauptungen .... abgesehen davon finde ich das Spiel wirklich einfach nur Klasse und wollte es hier mal unterbringen, weil durch die ganzen negativen Posts schon der Eindruck entsteht, das ganze sei einfach nur Müll.


Eben, es sind deine subjektiven Wahrnehmungen, die nicht auf andere zutreffen müssen.

Ich für meinen Teil bin nicht sauer auf das Spiel, weil es meine Erwartungen als Titel nicht erfüllt hat. Sondern vielmehr auf die Firma, weil sie das Spiel in so einem Zustand auf den Markt geschmissen hat.
"Tortage" war der reinste Blender. Die einzigen Fehler die mir da aufgefallen sind, waren flackernde Fragezeichen im Inventar und Charakterbildschirm, da wo die Items sein sollten, dass du ständig an irgendwelchen Treppchen hängen geblieben bist und teilweise Texturfehler bei den Zähnen der NPCs im Dialog. Aber das hat mich nicht gestört.
Aber sobald ich mit Level 20 rausgekommen bin, hab ich mich jede Minute verarscht gefühlt, "hier stimmt doch was nicht". Ich hatte das Gefühl, ich bin aufeinmal in einem anderen Spiel, auf einer Baustelle.
Plötzlich spricht keiner mehr mit dir, wo vorher noch jeder Penner und Bettler vertont war. Teilweise keine Questtexte zum lesen, sondern nur irgendwelche {script=09; hinzundkunz=FFAB6788; ...}-Befehle, Skills funktionierten und skalierten nicht richtig. Der Charge von meinem Conqueror hat mich 2x 'ne Klippe runterfliegen lassen, weil es oft reinster Zufall war, ob du beim Gegner stehen bleibst oder noch durch die Gegend "teleportiert" wirst. Auch hatte ich das Gefühl, mit Level 34 relativ gesehen weniger Schaden zu machen als mit 22. Kein roter Faden bei den Quests, mit 24 hab ich mich einfach irgendwie "verloren" gefühlt als Charakter. Teilweise heftigste Performanceeinbrüche, von 40 auf 5 FPS, nur weil irgendwo Nebel war. NPCs und Charaktere erschienen und verschwanden willkürlich, ein Schritt vor -> weg, noch ein Schritt vor -> wieder da ... Und ich könnte jetzt noch weitermachen.

Jedenfalls DAS ist MEIN Eindruck, den mir FC mit AoC vermittelt hat. Und im Moment hat sich mein Groll noch nicht wieder so gelegt, als dass ich der Firma mein Vertrauen und somit mein Geld wieder geben würde.


----------



## Yaglan (22. Oktober 2008)

@Speck. die Server laufen wirklich Stabiler. Das hast du hier auch noch mehr mal zu lesen bekommen.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

1.) Schreib meinen Nick nicht mit "CK", danke.
2.) Wo hab ich was zur Serverstabilität gesagt?


----------



## Yaglan (22. Oktober 2008)

Achso nochwas.
KÖNNTEN MAL ALLE DIE AOC VERABSCHEUEN: VON DIESER fOREN RUBRIK ABHAUEN?

Es nervt echt hier immer wieder leute zu hören die das spiel seit wochen oder Monaten nicht mehr spielen und immer nur Müll von gestern aufwühlen. 
Geht mal zum Seelenklempner wenn ihr damit nicht klar kommt.

Hey das spiel sollte doch ab 18 sein oder? 
Aber hier heulen welche rum wie 14 Jährig. Und da sind welche dabei die sogar noch weit über 20 sind!!!!


----------



## Yaglan (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> 1.) Schreib meinen Nick nicht mit "CK", danke.
> 2.) Wo hab ich was zur Serverstabilität gesagt?




Abstürze eben...


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Du spielst aber mit der Clientsoftware, nicht mit der Serversoftware.


----------



## DarkUnicorn (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 



Yaglan schrieb:


> (...)
> Es nervt echt hier immer wieder leute zu hören die das spiel seit wochen oder Monaten nicht mehr spielen und immer nur Müll von gestern aufwühlen.
> Geht mal zum Seelenklempner wenn ihr damit nicht klar kommt.
> (...)



Hm, es ist doch viel einfacher sich hier über Dinge aufzuregen von denen man keine Ahnung hat. Würden besagte Leute es noch spielen, würden sie ja möglicheweise erkennen müssen, dass sie unrecht haben. Allerdings könnte man dann nichtmehr herumtrollen im Forum :-( 

Grüsse
Eric


----------



## Thoraxos (22. Oktober 2008)

Richtig Yaglan, keiner ist gezwungen das Game zu zocken.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Achso nochwas.
> KÖNNTEN MAL ALLE DIE AOC VERABSCHEUEN: VON DIESER fOREN RUBRIK ABHAUEN?
> 
> Es nervt echt hier immer wieder leute zu hören die das spiel seit wochen oder Monaten nicht mehr spielen und immer nur Müll von gestern aufwühlen.


Äh, dann lies solche "AOC ist super" bzw "AOC ist scheisse" Threads nicht. Oder was erwartest du in SO einem Thema für Inhalt?



DarkUnicorn schrieb:


> Hm, es ist doch viel einfacher sich hier über Dinge aufzuregen von denen man keine Ahnung hat. Würden besagte Leute es noch spielen, würden sie ja möglicheweise erkennen müssen, dass sie unrecht haben.


Und was trägst du produktives zu dem Thema jetzt bei?



DarkUnicorn schrieb:


> Allerdings könnte man dann nichtmehr herumtrollen im Forum :-(


So wie du's grad gemacht hast?


----------



## ogum (22. Oktober 2008)

@spectrumizer
Deine Erfahrungen vom releas sind doch inzwischen jedem hier bekannt, wir unterhalten uns über den jetzigen Zustand.
Wenn du für dich dieses Spiel abgeschrieben hast dann is ja gut, aber wir spielen ein ganz anderes Spiel als das von dem du redest.
Wenn du jedes Game in die Tonne hauen willst nur weil es zum releas nicht ausgereift war, kannst  grob geschätzt 60% aller PC games in die Tonne werfen. Ich habe zu hause einige die nie richtig spielbar waren.
AOC ist ein inzwischen sehr gutes Spiel, natürlich ist das auch geschmacksache und nicht jeder wird darin das finden was er sucht.
Aber die Technick und die liebe zum Detail gibt es in anderen mmorpgs die ich kenne nicht.
Mir ist eine gute Grafik sehr wichtig und sehr gut gefällt mir auch das es sehr wenig timeshift gibt und ich nicht 1/3 meiner Spielzeit mit an und abreise und hin und hergelaufe verbringen muß.


----------



## Sylvvia (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Jedenfalls DAS ist MEIN Eindruck, den mir FC mit AoC vermittelt hat. Und im Moment hat sich mein Groll noch nicht wieder so gelegt, als dass ich der Firma mein Vertrauen und somit mein Geld wieder geben würde.



Hallo Spectrumizer,

ich habe gar nicht nach Deinen Erfahrungen gefragt, die Du vo einem halben Jahr offensichtlich gemacht hast. Nun - sie entsprechen nicht meinen Erfahrungen. Einige bugs gab es - ja - aber darum ging es doch in meinem thread gar nicht.
JETZT gibt es sie jedenfalls nicht mehr - mehr habe ich nicht behauptet und mehr möchte ich gar nicht diskutieren. 
Du mußt auch nicht glauben, das es mir darauf ankommt irgend jemand zum "Comeback" zu überreden - im Gegenteil - von mir aus können die sogenannten "poweruser" bleiben, wo sie sind. Mir geht es nur darum mal ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen neben den ganzen Haß-Threads hier im Forum. Ich finde die ganzen Reaktionen hier auch völlig überzogen. Ich z.B. habe jedes MMO ausprobiert, welches in den letzen 8 Jahren auf Markt war. DAOC, Guildwars, World of Warcraft, Everquest, Vanguard etc etc etc - Bis auf World of Warcraft (das ich aber wegen fehlendem Gelegenheitsspielerendcontent und unendlicher Langeweile beendet habe), war alles Müll .... jedes Mal 50 Euro in den Teich geschmissen. Aber das weiß und wußte ich auch vorher. Es kann mir passieren, das mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt, welches ich kaufe ... Jeder muß das eigentlich wissen - aber es ist noch lange kein Grund für die völlig überzogenen Tiraden hier. Das geht ja schon soweit, das den Entwicklern bzw. komplett Funcom hier der Tod gewünscht wurde. Mal ehrlich ---- was rechtfertigt denn solche Aussagen ...
Ich möchte Dich auch mal bitten, direkt auf meine Texte zu antworten oder es aber lieber zu lassen........


liebe Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Thoraxos (22. Oktober 2008)

Seht gut geschrieben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe ich grad richtig gehört er spielt das spiel seit den Release nicht mehr? Und der Fragt wirklich woher wir unsere Quellen haben das der Client nicht mehr abstürzt?

*Mit den Kopf gegen den Tisch knall*

Hey kannst du mir mal verraten wo dein Problem ist? Zahl ein Monate und spiel es nochmal und schau dir die verbesserungen an. wenn du meinst es hat sich nicht verbessert. oder geh anderen Nerven. 

Ich glaube die Leute heut zu tage haben PUURE langeweile....

Icvh was es nicht mehr....


----------



## DarkUnicorn (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen, 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> (...)
> Und was trägst du produktives zu dem Thema jetzt bei?



Unter anderem den vielleicht etwas provokant Formulierten Hinweis, dass Du einmal hier Deine Behauptungen etwas genauer "Beweisen" solltest. Wenn ich die Vorposter richtig verstanden habe, bist Du kurz nach Release ausgestiegen. Lass uns bitte einmal an Deiner Weisheit teilhaben, woher Du Dein Wissen und den aktuellen Stand von AOC hast. 



> So wie du's grad gemacht hast?



Naja, zwischen zynischen Kommentaren und herumtrollen gibt es doch noch einen kleinen Unterschied ;-)

Liebe Grüsse
Eric


----------



## lutsch3r (22. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Achso nochwas.
> KÖNNTEN MAL ALLE DIE AOC VERABSCHEUEN: VON DIESER fOREN RUBRIK ABHAUEN?
> 
> Es nervt echt hier immer wieder leute zu hören die das spiel seit wochen oder Monaten nicht mehr spielen und immer nur Müll von gestern aufwühlen.
> ...



WAT, WER BIS DU DENN ?
In AoC fehlt massiv Endcontent und ne Spielmechanik, das posaun ich in die Welt bis das Game tot ist oder endlich ein wirkliches Game draus geworden ist.
Nach 95 &#8364; für 3 Monate darf ich das wohl tun.
32 Jahre over here und ich habe die Pflicht mit dafür zu sorgen das nicht allzuviele "Hardcore Gamer" auf FCs + Fanbois Geschichten aus der Schattenwelt reinfallen.
Warum ? Weil ich keine "echten" oder schwerwiegenderen Probleme habe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bezügl. "alten Müll" aufwühlen...Hallo ? Spielt ihr das Spiel wirklich oder seid ihr in der Tat nur Waldgeists Lobes Nicks ?
Seit der Anfangszeit wurde...Moment...der OOM Bug beseitigt ! Respekt ! 

Der Rest ist Balancing Kram...Gems werden gebufft und wieder generft, Chars werden gebufft oder generft.
Ne Instanz die schon im Spiel ist bekommt n Facelift.
T2 Raid is weiterhin buggy wie blöde.
Wie oft wurde an der Arena Quest geschraubt bis diese endlich doch funktionierte wie sie sollte ?
3-5 mal stand die Quest in den Notes...immer wieder war sie broken...wie das halbe Spiel, bzw. die Mechanik dessen.


----------



## Thoraxos (22. Oktober 2008)

Nach deiner Schreibweise zu beurteilen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das du 32 Jahre alt bist.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Yaglan (22. Oktober 2008)

Vorallem bei den namen nicht wie der auch geschrieben ist.

Und du beurteilst das spiel wie es gewesen ist wo du noch gespielt hast sehr toll. 
Geh mir aus den Augen.


----------



## Sylvvia (22. Oktober 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> WAT, WER BIS DU DENN ?
> In AoC fehlt massiv Endcontent und ne Spielmechanik, das posaun ich in die Welt bis das Game tot ist oder endlich ein wirkliches Game draus geworden ist.
> Nach 95 € für 3 Monate darf ich das wohl tun.
> 32 Jahre over here und ich habe die Pflicht mit dafür zu sorgen das nicht allzuviele "Hardcore Gamer" auf FCs + Fanbois Geschichten aus der Schattenwelt reinfallen.
> ...



Hallo Lutsch3r,

ein sehr kultivierter, intelligenter Beitrag. Ach hätten doch mehr Leute ein solches Niveau .... Die Welt wäre sicherlich eine bessere ... es gäbe keine Finanzkrise und keine Umweltverschmutzung - keine Klimakatastrophe und keinen Hunger. Danke, vielen Dank Lutsch3r.

alles liebe - Sylvia


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

@ogum:
Du polarisierst. Nur weil ich über AoC herziehe, schlussfolgerst du daraus, dass ich also über jedes "neue" Spiel herziehe, was nicht ausgereift ist? Nur komisch, dass ich das weder bei WoW (was ich seit Beta kenne), noch bei HdRO (seit Release) oder sonst einem anderen Game gemacht habe (EVE, Tabula Rasa oder WAR). Also irgendwas muss FC mit AoC falsch gemacht haben. Nun, dass das Kamellen von "gestern" sind, da geb ich dir recht.
Und wenn du meine Threads scheinbar so aufmerksam verfolgst, wundert es mich, dass dir entgangen ist, dass ich bereits auch mehrfach gesagt habe, dass es mir nicht um das Spiel selber geht, sondern um den Groll auf FC.

@Sylvvia:
Wenn du mir mit "Deine Meinung interessiert mich nicht" kommst, dann die Gegenfrage: Wer hat dich denn nach deiner Meinung gefragt? Wahrscheinlich niemand. Und oho ... Wir sind hier in einem Forum. Hier braucht man nichtmal Aufforderungen dazu, seine Meinung kundzutun, hier darf man das einfach! Wunderbar, nicht?

@Yaglan:
Bist du Erbsenzähler von Beruf? Oder hast du eine Goldwaage neben dem Monitor stehen? Zu deiner Aufklärung: Meine "Quelle?"-Fragen dienten lediglich dazu, der samaritischen Sylvvia ihre Empörung zu nehmen, dass es hier jemand gewagt hat, sie als Lügner hinzustellen, obwohl sie doch nur ihre Eindrücke schildern wollte, um unter den ganzen garstigen AoC-Hass-Threads ein bisschen Licht und Liebe zu sääen.
Und nein, pure langeweile hab ich nicht. Der Compiler braucht nur immer ein paar Minuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoraxos schrieb:


> Nach deiner Schreibweise zu beurteilen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das du 32 Jahre alt bist.
> 
> Schönen Gruß


Ich kenn 32-jährige, die schreiben viel schlimmer!


----------



## DarkUnicorn (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen, 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> (...)
> @Sylvvia:
> Wenn du mir mit "Deine Meinung interessiert mich nicht" kommst, dann die Gegenfrage: Wer hat dich denn nach deiner Meinung gefragt? Wahrscheinlich niemand. Und oho ... Wir sind hier in einem Forum. Hier braucht man nichtmal Aufforderungen dazu, seine Meinung kundzutun, hier darf man das einfach! Wunderbar, nicht?
> (...)



Sicher darf man seine Meinung hier frei Kund tun. Aber dann sollte man bitte auch sachlich diskutieren und eben nicht gleich über irgendetwas oder über irgendjemanden herziehen. Auf mich wirkt es so, als willst Du Leute die Spass an AoC haben den Spass nehmen bzw. als willst Du sie für "Deppen" hinstellen, nur weil sie es spielen. Und wenn Du ein Problem mit FunCom hast, schön und gut. Es zwingt dich wiederum keiner ein Spiel von ihnen zu spielen. 

Liebe Grüsse
Eric


----------



## Sylvvia (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> @Sylvvia:
> Wenn du mir mit "Deine Meinung interessiert mich nicht" kommst, dann die Gegenfrage: Wer hat dich denn nach deiner Meinung gefragt? Wahrscheinlich niemand. Und oho ... Wir sind hier in einem Forum. Hier braucht man nichtmal Aufforderungen dazu, seine Meinung kundzutun, hier darf man das einfach! Wunderbar, nicht?



Hallo Spectrumizer,

also laß uns mal eins klarstellen - ich habe Dich nur gebeten auf meine Texte direkt zu antworten, wenn Du Dich schon darauf beziehst. Und natürlich kann ich sagen, das mich Deine Meinung nicht interessiert (was ich aber gar nicht getan habe). "Hier braucht man nichtmal Aufforderungen dazu, seine Meinung kundzutun, hier darf man das einfach! Wunderbar, nicht?" - das gilt für mich doch wohl genauso ... Ich sage meine Meinung einfach - ohne Dich vorher zu fragen ... toll die Sache mit der Demokratie - oder?

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Thoraxos (22. Oktober 2008)

Kann nicht mehr vor lachen!!! *Sylvvia* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

DarkUnicorn schrieb:


> Sicher darf man seine Meinung hier frei Kund tun. Aber dann sollte man bitte auch sachlich diskutieren und eben nicht gleich über irgendetwas oder über irgendjemanden herziehen. Auf mich wirkt es so, als willst Du Leute die Spass an AoC haben den Spass nehmen bzw. als willst Du sie für "Deppen" hinstellen, nur weil sie es spielen.


Diskussionen leben von Provokationen und Unstimmigkeiten. Und beim Thema AoC und FunCom wird die Diskussion solange gehen, wie's das Spiel gibt, weil es immer die zwei Seiten geben wird: Die, die von AOC nix erwarten und mit allem bereits zufrieden sind. Und die, die von FC und dem Alpha-AOC-Release enttäuscht waren und sich abgezockt fühlten.



DarkUnicorn schrieb:


> Und wenn Du ein Problem mit FunCom hast, schön und gut. Es zwingt dich wiederum keiner ein Spiel von ihnen zu spielen.


Immer solche sinnlosen Argumente. Genau andersrum gehts auch: "Wenn ihr kein Problem mit FunCom habt, schön und gut. Es zwingt euch wiederum keiner, solche Themen zu lesen. Auf mich wirkt es so, als wölltet ihr die Leute, die von FC enttäuscht wurden, ihren Spass zurückgeben bzw. als wollt ihr sie für "Deppen" hinstellen, nur weil sie es nicht spielen." Ist genauso sinnlos, wa?

@Sylvvia: Typisches Zickengetue. Erst redet man "normal" miteinander, dann springst du auf 'nen Zug auf und stellst dich auch gegen mich. Und ich dachte, aus uns könnte was werden. Ich hab dich nicht mehr lieb! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (22. Oktober 2008)

Wieso zieht ihr denn bitte über AoC Her? 
Das mache ich ja auch nicht über WoW. Was in sachen MMORPG das schlechteste MMO ist was es gibt, es ist einfach zu Simpel und frist massen haft von Zeit und Die Community verlangt noch mehr Zeit von den spielern in den Game. 
Und hier gibt eine spielerin ihre Erfahrungen Preis was AoC betrifft. und einige behaupten das sie total falsch liegt. Was soll das denn? 

Und ja ich sage WoW ist das schlechteste MMO was es gibt. Vom aufbau her ist es das. Vom Spaßfaktor hm Zieht mich nichts mehr dahin zurück. 

Ober siehst du mich im Forum rumheulen? 
Siehste du wie ich da zb RUm heule das ich für eine Heldenklasse und Belagerungswaffen was Zahlen muss. Wo in der Beta schon angekündigt wurden ist die sollen im Selben Jahr erscheinen? 
Oder siehst du mich Rumheulen das ich keine Sprachen Lernen kann? 

Nein das hast du nie von mir da gelesen. 

Aber du sagst du ziehst über FC her. Die Entwickler bemühen sich so gut es geht um das spiel. Und erst rest die CMs und GMs. Das was die so bringen habe ich in über 3 jahren WoW nie erlebt. Nachnichtmal ansatzweise.


----------



## Sylvvia (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> @Sylvvia: Typisches Zickengetue. Erst redet man "normal" miteinander, dann springst du auf 'nen Zug auf und stellst dich auch gegen mich. Und ich dachte, aus uns könnte was werden. Ich hab dich nicht mehr lieb!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo Spectrumizer,

das tat aber jetzt doch zu weh. Ich sitze nun hier, die Tränen rinnen ... zwei Taschentücher hab ich schon voll geheult.
Aber jetzt mal ehrlich .... ich steh nicht so sehr auf diese Jesustypen ... meist sind es Heuchler ... kann das zwar bei Dir nicht beurteilen und würde es auch nie behaupten .... aber ein Engelchen bist du jedenfalls nicht.

liebe Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn du mir mit "Deine Meinung interessiert mich nicht" kommst, dann die Gegenfrage: Wer hat dich denn nach deiner Meinung gefragt? Wahrscheinlich niemand. Und oho ... Wir sind hier in einem Forum. Hier braucht man nichtmal Aufforderungen dazu, seine Meinung kundzutun, hier darf man das einfach! Wunderbar, nicht?



Falsch im age of conan forum sind meinungen aller " Age of conan ist scheiße funcom mitarbeiter sollen sterben und die firma pleite und spiel wird nie was fangst gar nicht an jeder der es spielst ist ien looser usw" gelaber zb nicht erwünscht Zam hat es ja langsam oft genug gesagt.

Auser natürlich in " Einfach schlecht" thread der ist nämlich genau dafür da und exestiert auch nur noch darum das es für die entäuschten leute einen thread zum auskotzen gibt ( nach jetzt bald 5 monaten?)


----------



## Brummbör (22. Oktober 2008)

hab mal wieder in aoc vorbeigeschaut. abstürze gibts wirklich kaum mehr aber:
endgame noch immer nicht vorhanden und die t1 und t2 bosse sind schlimmer verbuggt als vorher. wo genau ist die verbesserung fürn 80iger?
was bleibt also ausser rp (nichts für mich - wenn ich in ne kneipe will geh ich rl und nicht im spiel) und gegrinde (pvp exp oder gildenstadt)?


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wieso zieht ihr denn bitte über AoC Her?
> Das mache ich ja auch nicht über WoW. [...]


Dich hält aber auch keiner davon ab, es zu machen.



Yaglan schrieb:


> Und hier gibt eine spielerin ihre Erfahrungen Preis was AoC betrifft. und einige behaupten das sie total falsch liegt. Was soll das denn?


Erfahrungen sind nunmal subjektiv.



Fonia schrieb:


> Falsch im age of conan forum sind meinungen aller " Age of conan ist scheiße funcom mitarbeiter sollen sterben und die firma pleite und spiel wird nie was fangst gar nicht an jeder der es spielst ist ien looser usw" gelaber zb nicht erwünscht Zam hat es ja langsam oft genug gesagt.


1.) Sind das grad sehr extreme Einzelbeispiele, die du da aufzählst, 2.) bezweifel ich, dass Zam uns hier Mundtot machen will und 3.) tu doch nicht so, als ob du ein Engel wärst, der sich immer korrekt verhält.



Fonia schrieb:


> Auser natürlich in " Einfach schlecht" thread der ist nämlich genau dafür da und exestiert auch nur noch darum das es für die entäuschten leute einen thread zum auskotzen gibt ( nach jetzt bald 5 monaten?)


Sorry, aber das ist Unsinn. Denn so lange wie du das Spiel nach deinen eigenen Angaben schon spielst (seit Anfang Oktober + Pause?), hast du 1.) einfach grad noch die "rosarote Brille" auf und 2.) auch garnicht den Release mitbekommen und was FC seinen Fans da vor die Füße geworfen hat.


----------



## -Kaleb- (22. Oktober 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> was bleibt also ausser ...?



die Hoffnung und der Glaube an das Gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (22. Oktober 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> hab mal wieder in aoc vorbeigeschaut. abstürze gibts wirklich kaum mehr aber:
> endgame noch immer nicht vorhanden und die t1 und t2 bosse sind schlimmer verbuggt als vorher. wo genau ist die verbesserung fürn 80iger?
> was bleibt also ausser rp (nichts für mich - wenn ich in ne kneipe will geh ich rl und nicht im spiel) und gegrinde (pvp exp oder gildenstadt)?




Klar das glaube ich dir Sofort das du in ein Raid rein konntest wo du mal so grad T1 und dann T2 machst. Ist KLAR.
Und sie sind etwas verbugt werden aber gelegt und nu?


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Klar das glaube ich dir Sofort das du in ein Raid rein konntest wo du mal so grad T1 und dann T2 machst. Ist KLAR.
> Und sie sind etwas verbugt werden aber gelegt und nu?


Du wetterst hier die ganze Zeit, dass sich hier alle wegen AoC anfeinden, aber bist selber kein Stück besser? Warum greifst du ihn denn an? Wegen dem quäntchen negativer Kritik gegen euer inzwischen scheinbar "perfekt" gewordenes Spiel? Woher willst du wissen, dass er nicht zB einen 80er in einer Gilde hatte, als er damals aufgehört hatte, die es heute noch gibt und wo er in einem Raid mitgenommen wurde? Oh man ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> 1.) Sind das grad sehr extreme Einzelbeispiele, die du da aufzählst, 2.) bezweifel ich, dass Zam uns hier Mundtot machen will und 3.) tu doch nicht so, als ob du ein Engel wärst, der sich immer korrekt verhält.



1. Diese Extremen Einselbespiele sind aber leider hier nicht grad wenig vorhanden. 2. hab ich auch nie behauptet was ich damit gemeint hab hab ich schon gesagt. 3. Geht es drum ob ich ein Engel bin oder mich immer Korrekt verhält ?.


----------



## xdave78 (22. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist denn nun der Forendiktator wenns brenzlich wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shado (22. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die Kinderkrankheiten sind ausgemerzt. Abstürze gibt es nicht mehr. Quest gibt es ohne Ende, mehr als man überhaupt erledigen kann. Zudem ist das Spiel hervorragend geeignet für RP. Die Server scheinen sich nun allmählich auch wieder
> zu füllen. Ich denke, es ist zu früh Funcom und AOC zu beerdigen.
> ...



Um mal wieder vom gewohnten Massenflame zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kehren:

Sylvia wollte mit ihrem Post lediglich sagen: "AoC ist nicht mehr so schlimm wie am Anfang und es wird allmählich besser, also sollte man es vielleicht noch nicht wegschmeißen".

Das war eine einfache Aussage, die auf ihrer eigenen Meinung basiert.

Aber anscheinend gibts hier einige Leute, die einem wohl keine eigene Meinung jenseits des "AoC ist Scheiße"-Einheitsbreis zugestehen.

An die ein kleiner Tipp: Jungs, werdet erwachsen.

Ich selbst hab AoC auch gespielt und ich fand es recht gut.

Und an unsere lieben "Ich bin nach ein paar Wochen 80 und will Endcontent !!!"-Spieler:
Es gibt auch was anderes als den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste zu hängen, lest mal 'n Buch, unternehmt was mit Freunden im RL und so weiter.

Liebe Grüße, Shado


----------



## DarkUnicorn (22. Oktober 2008)

Huhu, 



Brummbör schrieb:


> hab mal wieder in aoc vorbeigeschaut. abstürze gibts wirklich kaum mehr aber:
> endgame noch immer nicht vorhanden und die t1 und t2 bosse sind schlimmer verbuggt als vorher. wo genau ist die verbesserung fürn 80iger?
> was bleibt also ausser rp (nichts für mich - wenn ich in ne kneipe will geh ich rl und nicht im spiel) und gegrinde (pvp exp oder gildenstadt)?



ich kann levelbedingt nichts über den Endcontent sagen. Aber was die verbuggten Endbosse angeht, AoC ist noch ziemlich "neu" und aus verständlichen Gründen werden wohl zunächst die Fehler behoben, die im "Lowiebereich" zu finden sind. In den Bereichen bis 60 oder 70 dürften die meisten Leute sein (ist nur eine Vermutung, leider kenne ich da keine statistischen Zahlen). Es ist meines Erachtens völlig normal für neue Spiele, dass es so läuft. Ich verstehe auch die Verärgerung der Leute, die ich mal als "PowerGamer" bezeichne (sprich des höchsten Level so schnell wie möglich), nur wenn man das in einem neuen Spiel tut, sollte man auch mit den Fehlern des Spiels gerade im Endcontet leben. Zur Not kann man ja auch andere Klassen ausprobieren, der 80er rennt ja nicht weg. 

@Shado:
*auf Shado deut* PINGU?! ;-) 

Grüsse
Eric


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

könnt ihr auch sachlich diskutieren ohne euch gegenseitig runterzuputzen? Hier darf man positive wie auch negative Meinungen äussern. Wen jemand schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat mit dem Spiel soll er sie kundtun drüfen. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen das AOC schöne Grafik hat und für das RP geeignet ist. Zum spieltechnischen Teil gabs genug Infos das sie unausgereift sind und das FC nach jedem Patch zig andere Bugs hineinproduziert. Schaut euch mal die Threads an weil die Leute jammern das die Dungeonsbosse zum Teil nicht lootbar waren oder sonstiges. Oder ein schönes Beispiel das Passwort steht im Memory und es wird nicht mal verschlüsselt kann man ganz einfach herauslesen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> 3. Geht es drum ob ich ein Engel bin oder mich immer Korrekt verhält ?.


Es geht in dem Fall darum, nicht irgendwelche Phrasen aus dem Kontext gerissen in eine sowieso bereits schon hitzige Diskussion zu streuen, mit angeblichen guten Absichten. Oder was hast du dir davon jetzt erwartet? Dass aufeinmal Ruhe ist?


----------



## trippleass gnom (22. Oktober 2008)

Was soll man erwarten, wenn ein AOC Community-manager hier neue Spieler rekrutieren will oder muss.
Natürlich sieht er alles nur durch die rosarote Brille. 

Anstatt hier sowelche blödsinnige Threads anzufangen sollten die Fakten betrachtet werden. Ich habe zwar schon lange meine account stillgelegt, aber meine Gildenkollegen schreiben mir ja manchmal noch ne email. Sie sind verzweifelt, weil keine Leute mehr auf den Servern sind ... das ist nunmal die Wahrheit. 
Wieso sollte den funcom sonst auch server zusammenlegen, wenn nicht ihr mmo am sterben wäre.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr Euch wieder darauf konzentriert die inhaltlichen Fehler von AoC zu diskutieren und die Person dahinter auslasst, besteht sogar die Möglichkeit das ich den Thread noch eine Weile offen lasse.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es geht in dem Fall darum, nicht irgendwelche Phrasen aus dem Kontext gerissen in eine sowieso bereits schon hitzige Diskussion zu streuen, mit angeblichen guten Absichten. Oder was hast du dir davon jetzt erwartet? Dass aufeinmal Ruhe ist?



Wieso angeblichen guten absichten? Was genau willst du mir unterstellen? Das man das Age of conan forum wegen den ganzen sinlosen geflame nicht mehr nutzen kannst ist lang bekannt und meine absicht, wenn ich sag das wir solche sinlosen " age of conan und alle die spielen scheiße bla bla " post nicht brauchen war ja schon hier irgendwie wieder etwas ordnung und ruhe für eine Ordentliche nutzung rein zu bringen. Genau so wenig kannst du mir unterstellen das ich, seit ich hier in der Community bin, Sinlos am rum flamen bin und versuch irgendwas gezielt schlecht zu machen wie es hier genug tun.

Das allgemein hier mal ruhe ist wer sehr zu wünschen ich mach nicht um sonst threads in dem drum gebeten wird das die moderatoren hier härter durchgreifen und meld unpassende posts usw


----------



## Danro (22. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was einige haben  das die sich nicht vorstellen können das man AoC gerne spielt.
> Was mich ja besonders Freut ist es scheint viele Frauen zu geben die AoC spielen.
> 
> Und die betreiben auch sehr gutes RP sogar Derkato Priesterinen gibt es , die von Frauen gespielt werden.



Jo ich kann dir auch ne Antwort darauf geben denn die meisten Frauen die ich kenne (samt meiner Freundin) meinen WOW sieht zu sehr nach Kindergarten aus @ Grafik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkUnicorn (22. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> (...)
> schreiben mir ja manchmal noch ne email. Sie sind verzweifelt, weil keine Leute mehr auf den Servern sind ... das ist nunmal die Wahrheit.
> Wieso sollte den funcom sonst auch server zusammenlegen, wenn nicht ihr mmo am sterben wäre.



Ganz einfach. Am Anfang waren es massig Leute die AoC anspielen wollten (gerade weil wirklich ordentlich die Werbetrommel geschwungen wurde). Viele haben erkannt, dass es nicht ihr Spiel ist und haben die Accounts wieder gekündigt. Ergo normalisierte sich die Spieleranzahl und jetzt kann FC schauen wie die Spieler am besten zusammen können. Daher wohl die Zusammenlegungen. Aber dann gleich zu orakeln, das Spiel sei am Sterben finde ich übertrieben. Das hat man auch anderen Spielen nachgesagt und es gibt sie noch immer. 

Grüsse
Eric


----------



## Shado (22. Oktober 2008)

OMFG !!!!

EVE-Online hat nur einen (1 !) Server, es ist so gut wie tot !!!!!
(Ok, auf dem einen Server sind 246.000+ Spieler...aber wen kümmerts)


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

DarkUnicorn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Am Anfang waren es massig Leute die AoC anspielen wollten (gerade weil wirklich ordentlich die Werbetrommel geschwungen wurde). Viele haben erkannt, dass es nicht ihr Spiel ist und haben die Accounts wieder gekündigt. Ergo normalisierte sich die Spieleranzahl und jetzt kann FC schauen wie die Spieler am besten zusammen können. Daher wohl die Zusammenlegungen. Aber dann gleich zu orakeln, das Spiel sei am Sterben finde ich übertrieben. Das hat man auch anderen Spielen nachgesagt und es gibt sie noch immer.
> 
> Grüsse
> Eric


Klar gibt sie es noch immer aber durch die weniger Einnahmen werden sie eben weniger entwickelt und die Programiierer werden in andere Projekte abgezogen ganz einfach. Jede Firma die sich an einem SPiel klammert die kleinen Benutzerzahlen zu bezeichnen hat wäre  doof wen sie dort Ressourcen reinstecken würden.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (22. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Klar gibt sie es noch immer aber durch die weniger Einnahmen werden sie eben weniger entwickelt und die Programiierer werden in andere Projekte abgezogen ganz einfach. Jede Firma die sich an einem SPiel klammert die kleinen Benutzerzahlen zu bezeichnen hat wäre  doof wen sie dort Ressourcen reinstecken würden.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


Tabula Rasa spielen vllt noch 100.000 Leute...dafür kommen dauernd wirklich krasse Patches, EQ2 spielen noch 250.000 Leute - dafür kommt sogar ein AddOn...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Dave


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Wieso angeblichen guten absichten? Was genau willst du mir unterstellen?


Ja dann nochmal die Frage: Was hast du denn von diesem deinem Post erwartet? Dass "wir" sagen "Ja, Fonia du hast Recht. Vergib uns diesen Frevel, schlecht von AoC gesprochen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" und "wir" nie wieder woanders, ausser im "AoC ist schlecht"-Thread posten? Vergiss es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja dann nochmal die Frage: Was hast du denn von diesem deinem Post erwartet? Dass "wir" sagen "Ja, Fonia du hast Recht. Vergib uns diesen Frevel, schlecht von AoC gesprochen zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich nie gesagt das ich es erwartet hab ich hab einfach wie ihr alle meine meinung gesagt. Anders rum, glaubst du du erreichst genau das mit deinen post das ich sag " ja du hast recht vergib mir " usw? hier das selbe Vergiss es.

Im übrigens könnte man mal erwachsen werden und die sache auf sich beruhen lassen und genug verstendnis und anstand haben um einfach nicht die leute zu nerven die freude am spiel haben aber dafür sollte man auch geistlich Reifer sein als es wohl viele scheinen. ( und nein das schreib ich auch einfach nur weils meine meinung wie du schon gesagt hast muss keiner nach fragen)


----------



## Sylvvia (22. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Klar gibt sie es noch immer aber durch die weniger Einnahmen werden sie eben weniger entwickelt und die Programiierer werden in andere Projekte abgezogen ganz einfach. Jede Firma die sich an einem SPiel klammert die kleinen Benutzerzahlen zu bezeichnen hat wäre  doof wen sie dort Ressourcen reinstecken würden.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Hallo Tiegars,

wenn mein Taschenrechner mich nicht betrügt, dann sind 400.000 * 12 Euro = 4.800.000 Euro im Monat. Ich entwickle selbst Programme und muß sagen - dafür würd ich eine Menge Performance in das Spiel stecken, zumal es ja die Möglichkeit gibt, sich mit einem Teil der unzufriedenen Kundschaft über kurz oder lang auszusöhnen. Natürlich weiß ich nicht genau, wie groß Funcom vom Personalstamm ist und wieviel von diesem Geld da wirklich ankommt - aber immerhin kommen ja auch noch 1.000.000 * 50 Euro = 50.000.000 dazu. Da muß "ne alte Frau lange für stricken". Also ich denke schon, das da noch eine Menge Geld übrigbleibt - natürlich nur solange die Zahlen nicht dramatisch sinken. Und noch eins ist doch wohl mal klar - wenn Funcom die Entwicklung jetzt stoppen würde, dann können sie auf jeden Fall den Laden zumachen, denn dann ist jedes Vertrauensverhältnis zerstört- und das werden die wohl auch wissen. 
liebe Grüß Sylvia


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Hab ich nie gesagt das ich es erwartet hab ich hab einfach wie ihr alle meine meinung gesagt. Anders rum, glaubst du du erreichst genau das mit deinen post das ich sag " ja du hast recht vergib mir " usw? hier das selbe Vergiss es.


Nein, ich lass mir nur ungern den Mund verbieten. Und wenn du mich schon zitierst, darf ich doch auch annehmen, dass du zu mir sprichst?



Fonia schrieb:


> [...]und genug verstendnis und anstand haben um einfach nicht die leute zu nerven die freude am spiel haben[...]


Dafür muss man sich aber auch erstmal nerven lassen - oder man könnte es ignorieren, wenn man angeblich reifer und erwachsener ist. Oder zB erst garnicht solche provokanten Threads erstellen, wo doch klar sein sollte, dass man dabei (mal wieder) ins Wespennest sticht.
Und nein, natürlich hat Sylvvia das nur aus ganz neutralen Absichten heraus gemacht, nur um ihre Meinung zu verbreiten. Sie wollte weder provozieren, noch inspirieren.


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Tiegars,
> 
> wenn mein Taschenrechner mich nicht betrügt, dann sind 400.000 * 12 Euro = 4.800.000 Euro im Monat. Ich entwickle selbst Programme und muß sagen - dafür würd ich eine Menge Performance in das Spiel stecken, zumal es ja die Möglichkeit gibt, sich mit einem Teil der unzufriedenen Kundschaft über kurz oder lang auszusöhnen. Natürlich weiß ich nicht genau, wie groß Funcom vom Personalstamm ist und wieviel von diesem Geld da wirklich ankommt - aber immerhin kommen ja auch noch 1.000.000 * 50 Euro = 50.000.000 dazu. Da muß "ne alte Frau lange für stricken". Also ich denke schon, das da noch eine Menge Geld übrigbleibt - natürlich nur solange die Zahlen nicht dramatisch sinken. Und noch eins ist doch wohl mal klar - wenn Funcom die Entwicklung jetzt stoppen würde, dann können sie auf jeden Fall den Laden zumachen, denn dann ist jedes Vertrauensverhältnis zerstört- und das werden die wohl auch wissen.
> liebe Grüß Sylvia



Okidoki woher weisst du das es 400 k Account sind? Wen ich schätzen darf gibts vielleicht noch 100k. Auch mit dem wird FC das Spiel weiterentwickeln aber sie werden sich nach anderen projekten herumschauen. FC hat einen sehr grossen Fehler gemacht. SIe hat die Spieler vergrault. Und wen man einmal ein Ruf hat ist er sehr sehr schwer den zu ändern. 

Gruss Tiegars

PS:Übrigens hast dir mal die Aktien angeguckt?


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> wenn mein Taschenrechner mich nicht betrügt, dann sind [...]


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass Umsatz != Gewinn ist? 

Da gehen noch Steuern weg. Anteile an Investoren, laufende Kosten für Büroräume, Gehälter für Entwickler, Designer, Support (GMs, Kundendienst, Buchhaltung, ...). Dann Server- und Traffickosten, Kosten für Admins, Wartung, Hardware-Ersatz, ... etc.

Dann wie Tiegars schon sagte: Woher nimmst du die 400.000 aktiven Accounts?

Ah, Edith meint die 400.000 Accounts kommen aus einer News vom 26. Mai 2008 -> http://www.abnnewswire.net/press/en/52437/Funcom.html


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nein, ich lass mir nur ungern den Mund verbieten. Und wenn du mich schon zitierst, darf ich doch auch annehmen, dass du zu mir sprichst?
> 
> 
> Dafür muss man sich aber auch erstmal nerven lassen - oder man könnte es ignorieren, wenn man angeblich reifer und erwachsener ist. Oder zB erst garnicht solche provokanten Threads erstellen, wo doch klar sein sollte, dass man dabei (mal wieder) ins Wespennest sticht.
> Und nein, natürlich hat Sylvvia das nur aus ganz neutralen Absichten heraus gemacht, nur um ihre Meinung zu verbreiten. Sie wollte weder provozieren, noch inspirieren.



Ich hab dir nichts verboten ich hab mich nur auf deine aussage bezogen mehr nicht wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst ist das nicht mein problem.

Man kann es igorieren? schon mal die thread angeguckt? Allgemein wenn wir mal von den ganzen " Age of conan scheiße" threads abesehen die sich hier in massen häufen und kaum zu übersehen sind kann ich dir wenn du willst noch genug threads zeigen wo es sich meist kaum ums thema dreht sondern die meisten seiten nur voll mit flames sind über das spiel und die leute die es spielen und eigendlich in der diskusion um nichts anderes mehr geht.

Und das nicht nur wenn man Provozierende threads macht sondern allein schon wenn fragen kommen was für klassen gespielt werden könnten usw brechen ständig solche diskusionen aus.

Und damit hat es nichts mehr mit " Ignorieren weil man reif " ist zu tun. Bestimmte Provokationen und aktionen sollten nicht tollereiert werden und was hier abläuft ist ganz deutig unter aller kanone selbst im World of warcraft forum, bei dem sogenanten "kiddys" ist mehr niveau vorzufinden und so was ist traurig und schuld sind daran die leute die seit Releas flamen und nicht den anstand haben es irgendwann mal sein zu lassen. Meckern ist immer erlaubt aber irgendwann ist eine grenze erreicht und das ist sie in diesen fall schon lange denn das forum hier ist kaum noch nutzbar.


----------



## Blah (22. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Waldgeist? Promo Account?




Rofl made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war schon seit Pre Order Start dabei und hab die ganze Scheisse knapp 3 Monate mitgemacht. Nee, sorry, anfangs war ich ja noch tolerant und hab Funcom verteidigt. Aber was sie im Endeffekt geboten haben, war wirklich Lachhaft. Vor allem die Terminverschiebungen. Der PvP Patch wurde sicher 10mal verschoben. Und dann nur in der Hälfte drauf gepatcht.

Peinlich Failcom!


----------



## DarkUnicorn (22. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Okidoki woher weisst du das es 400 k Account sind? Wen ich schätzen darf gibts vielleicht noch 100k. Auch mit dem wird FC das Spiel weiterentwickeln aber sie werden sich nach anderen projekten herumschauen. FC hat einen sehr grossen Fehler gemacht. SIe hat die Spieler vergrault. Und wen man einmal ein Ruf hat ist er sehr sehr schwer den zu ändern.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars
> 
> PS:Übrigens hast dir mal die Aktien angeguckt?



Es mag sein, dass sie Spieler vergrault haben. Aber sie haben nach wie vor einen recht guten Stamm an Spielern. Es gibt andere die ihren Ruf noch mehr ruiniert haben und doch werden die Spiele weiterentwickelt und es gibt nach wie vor Spieler (Stichwort Vanguard). Ich für meinen Teil habe zwar auch einige Kritikpunkte bei FunCom, aber trotz allem machen sie ihren Job bisher gut nach meiner Meinung. Sie gehen nach wie vor auf die Wünsche der Spieler ein (auch wenn es vielleicht etwas dauert), die GM's habe ich bisher als Kompetent und freundlich kennengelernt. 

Kurz gesagt, ich bin zufrieden mit den Leistungen und habe auch keine Probleme damit weiterhin 15 Euro im Monat für die Leistungen zu zahlen. Wenn das Spiel jemandem nicht gefällt, ist auch in Ordnung. Solche Foren wie das hier sind ja dafür da, sich bei soetwas Luft zu machen. Nur sollte man dann bitte etwas auf die Wortwahl achten. 

Grüsse
Eric


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Und damit hat es nichts mehr mit " Ignorieren weil man reif " ist zu tun. Bestimmte Provokationen und aktionen sollten nicht tollereiert werden und was hier abläuft ist ganz deutig unter aller kanone selbst im World of warcraft forum, bei dem sogenanten "kiddys" ist mehr niveau vorzufinden und so was ist traurig und schuld sind daran die leute die seit Releas flamen und nicht den anstand haben es irgendwann mal sein zu lassen. Meckern ist immer erlaubt aber irgendwann ist eine grenze erreicht und das ist sie in diesen fall schon lange denn das forum hier ist kaum noch nutzbar.



Es geht nur um dass das man die Wahrheit zu Tage bringt und nicht Märchen erzählt. Wen hier jemand schreibt das AOC so toll sei und das der Content erweitert usw.. muss man einfach dazu sagen das es nicht wahr ist. Man blendet mit dem Leute die vielleicht das Spiel spielen wollen und sich von solchen Aussagen blenden lassen weil es dargestellt wird als was was es nicht ist. Immer schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben.



DarkUnicorn schrieb:


> Es mag sein, dass sie Spieler vergrault haben. Aber sie haben nach wie vor einen recht guten Stamm an Spielern. Es gibt andere die ihren Ruf noch mehr ruiniert haben und doch werden die Spiele weiterentwickelt und es gibt nach wie vor Spieler (Stichwort Vanguard). Ich für meinen Teil habe zwar auch einige Kritikpunkte bei FunCom, aber trotz allem machen sie ihren Job bisher gut nach meiner Meinung. Sie gehen nach wie vor auf die Wünsche der Spieler ein (auch wenn es vielleicht etwas dauert), die GM's habe ich bisher als Kompetent und freundlich kennengelernt.
> 
> Kurz gesagt, ich bin zufrieden mit den Leistungen und habe auch keine Probleme damit weiterhin 15 Euro im Monat für die Leistungen zu zahlen. Wenn das Spiel jemandem nicht gefällt, ist auch in Ordnung. Solche Foren wie das hier sind ja dafür da, sich bei soetwas Luft zu machen. Nur sollte man dann bitte etwas auf die Wortwahl achten.
> 
> ...


Kannst du mir bitte erläutern wo ich mich mit der Wortwahl vergriffen habe?


Gruss Tiegars


----------



## DarkUnicorn (22. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> (...)
> Kannst du mir bitte erläutern wo ich mich mit der Wortwahl vergriffen habe?



Das war nicht auf Dich bezogen, entschuldige hab das etwas missverständlich hingestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ging dabei allgemein um die Äusserungen die einige Leute hier an den Tag gelegt haben. 

Grüsse
Eric


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Es geht nur um dass das man die Wahrheit zu Tage bringt und nicht Märchen erzählt. Wen hier jemand schreibt das AOC so toll sei und das der Content erweitert usw.. muss man einfach dazu sagen das es nicht wahr ist. Man blendet mit dem Leute die vielleicht das Spiel spielen wollen und sich von solchen Aussagen blenden lassen weil es dargestellt wird als was was es nicht ist. Immer schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben.
> 
> 
> Kannst du mir bitte erläutern wo ich mich mit der Wortwahl vergriffen habe?
> ...



Ich hab wohl schon oft genug gesagt das ich mich nicht alleine auf diesen thread bezieh sondern auf einen großteil aller hier vorhandener threads. 

Und erzähl mir nicht das den ganzen flamer hier nur dran liegt das leute die das spiel probieren wollen " nicht geblendet werden"....darum gehts hier keinen jeder weiß das man ein spiel einfach antesten sollte und sich eine eigene bildung bilden sollen das ganze sinlose geflame lässt hier nämlich auch oft ein falsches bild auf das spiel scheinen.

Und wieso soll ich dir erläutern wo du dich in der wortwahl vergiffen hast? Ist irgendwo dein name gefallen?

Edit: Im übrigen entsprechen viele aussagen nicht mehr der warheit besonders nicht von leuten die das spiel seit releas nicht mehr gespielt haben und damit die patches nicht mit erlebt haben sollten ja dann offiziel aus der diskusion ausgeschlossen sein da sie ja nicht mehr die warheit verkünden könn.


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ich hab wohl schon oft genug gesagt das ich mich nicht alleine auf diesen thread bezieh sondern auf einen großteil aller hier vorhandener threads.
> 
> Und erzähl mir nicht das den ganzen flamer hier nur dran liegt das leute die das spiel probieren wollen " nicht geblendet werden"....darum gehts hier keinen jeder weiß das man ein spiel einfach antesten sollte und sich eine eigene bildung bilden sollen das ganze sinlose geflame lässt hier nämlich auch oft ein falsches bild auf das spiel scheinen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht ganz ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen aufgehöhrt und ich ahbe imemr noch einige Freunde die immer noch spielen und so tauscht man sich aus und weiss wohin der Karren gezogen wird. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen aufgehöhrt und ich ahbe imemr noch einige Freunde die immer noch spielen und so tauscht man sich aus und weiss wohin der Karren gezogen wird.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Beachte das ich mich wieder mal nicht auf dich bezogen hab sondern grad auf den leuten bei denen es eben nicht ist wie bei dir und genug davon gibt das merkt man dann auch meist an deren aussagen wie " Das spiel stürtzt alle 10 minuten ab" und so schwachsin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ich hab dir nichts verboten ich hab mich nur auf deine aussage bezogen mehr nicht wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst ist das nicht mein problem.


Deine Aussage, auf welche du dich mit meinem Zitat beziehst, ist aber schlicht aus der Luft gegriffen, aus dem Kontext gerissen und dazu noch absurd.
Denn - wenn man mal das mit dem "FC Mitarbeiter sollen sterben und die Firma pleite gehen" weglässt - verbietest du den Kritikern den Mund und stützt dich damit auf Zam.





> Falsch im age of conan forum sind meinungen aller " Age of conan ist scheiße [...] und spiel wird nie was fangst gar nicht an jeder der es spielst ist ien looser usw" gelaber zb nicht erwünscht Zam hat es ja langsam oft genug gesagt


Weiterhin kann ich mich an Beiträge á la "Wer AoC spielt ist ein Loser" persönlich nicht erinnern.

Naja, Frauenlogik ... "Ich zitier dich zwar, aber das hat garnichts mit dir zu tun." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Deine Aussage, auf welche du dich mit meinem Zitat beziehst, ist aber schlicht aus der Luft gegriffen, aus dem Kontext gerissen und dazu noch absurd.
> Denn - wenn man mal das mit dem "FC Mitarbeiter sollen sterben und die Firma pleite gehen" weglässt - verbietest du den Kritikern den Mund und stützt dich damit auf Zam.
> Weiterhin kann ich mich an Beiträge á la "Wer AoC spielt ist ein Loser" persönlich nicht erinnern.
> 
> ...



Es ist deine meinung das es so ist ich sehe es eben anders. Kritik und gezieltes schlechtreden ist was anderes und kritik Lese ich hier wenig bis gar nicht.

Du kannst dich an diese beiträge nicht erinnern? Gibt es aber genügend du must dich nur ansträngend und ein wenig suchen du wirst sie finden.

Und auf so was niveauloses wie dein letzen satz muss ich mich gar nicht erst einlassen damit beweist du nur vieles was ich vorwerfe.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Es ist deine meinung das es so ist ich sehe es eben anders. Kritik und gezieltes schlechtreden ist was anderes und kritik Lese ich hier wenig bis gar nicht.


Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen: "Es ist deine meinung das es so ist ich sehe es eben anders."



Fonia schrieb:


> Du kannst dich an diese beiträge nicht erinnern? Gibt es aber genügend du must dich nur ansträngend und ein wenig suchen du wirst sie finden.


Wozu sollte ich? Ich bin in keiner Bringschuld.



Fonia schrieb:


> Und auf so was niveauloses wie dein letzen satz muss ich mich gar nicht erst einlassen damit beweist du nur vieles was ich vorwerfe.


Ja, ist klar, dass du da an die Decke gehst. Hast du sicher auch gleich korrekt auf den "Melden"-Button gedrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass es nicht nachzuvollziehen ist, dass du zwar jemanden zitierst und auch auf den Kontext eingehst, indem du das Thema aufgreifst, aber dann ein paar Posts weiter sagst: Ich hab dich zwar zitiert, aber wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst, ist das nicht mein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen: "Es ist deine meinung das es so ist ich sehe es eben anders."
> 
> 
> Wozu sollte ich? Ich bin in keiner Bringschuld.
> ...



Ich bin eben so in keiner Bringschuld ich hab davon genug gelesen und fertig.

Wo bin ich an die decke gegangen? ich lass mich auf sein ein niveau einfach nicht hinab und fertig damit ist die sache erlädigt wenns dir spaß macht so zu diskutieren wirst du dir dafür eine andere person suchen müssen.

Warum brauch ich dir auch nicht erklären ich glaub auch nicht das du jede aussage die du machst 100% auf eine person beziehst besonders nicht wenn es auf eine breitere personen gruppe angedacht ist auf deren grund ich deine aussage zitiert habe.


----------



## xdave78 (22. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,

macht mich mal schlau und sagt mir woher ihr Eure Zahlen für dies hanebüchenen Rechenbeispiele bekommt?
Woher kommen denn diese 100k Accounts bitte? Ich bin mir sicher die lassen sich belegen da ja 400k "unrealistisch" ist.
Sind diese 100k weltweit oder nur auf Europa bezogen (weltweit soll heissen die anderen 6 Kontinente berücksichtigend).


LG Dave


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Tante Google sagt zu Age of Conan Active Accounts zuerst die 400.000 Accounts vom 26. Mai.
Auch irgendwas von 700.000, was ich aber nicht glauben kann. Man findet dann noch 'ne Diskussion im AoC-Forum wo einer meint 50.000-60.000. Aber keine offiziellen Angaben.


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> macht mich mal schlau und sagt mir woher ihr Eure Zahlen für dies hanebüchenen Rechenbeispiele bekommt?
> Woher kommen denn diese 100k Accounts bitte? Ich bin mir sicher die lassen sich belegen da ja 400k "unrealistisch" ist.
> ...



Naja ich finde den Link nciht mehr hatte mal einen wieviel Chars auf einem Server sind und somit kann man ca. hochrechnen was noch übrig ist von den vielen AOC Fans. Ist einfach eine Schätzung ob es nun 80 oder 150k sind macht den Braten nicht mehr feiss. Tatsache ist man hatte mal fast 500k und das sagt einiges aus.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## ogum (22. Oktober 2008)

•
Over 800.000 copies sold through to customers.
•
415.000 customers per August 14

Das sind soweit ich weiß die letzten offiziellen Zahlen von funcom für das 2. Quartal 08, die nächsten sollten dann mitte November für das 3. Quartal kommen.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (22. Oktober 2008)

sagen wir es mal alleine von den erfahrungen herraus..
meine/unsere gilde hatte 200 accounts zum aoc start.
wir haben ca 30 neue member im laufe der zeit dazubekommen. mittlerweile sind wir noch mit ca 10-15 aktiven in der gilde und bei anderen gilden mit denen ich in kontakt stehe siehts ähnlich aus. 
mein sever ist asura der wohl noch aktivste pve-sever.
ich denke zahlen im bereich 50.000-100.000 accounts werden aktuell möglich sein. 
ein paar spieler logen noch zu raids ein - ein paar wenige sind bei uns noch keine 80.
ich habe mir gestern war geholt und werde mir das jetzt mal ansehen.
habe aoc aber wie diverse andere spieler bei uns noch nicht gekündigt weil ich die hoffnung noch nicht ganz aufgegeben habe.. pve ist aoc bis level 80 ein wie ich finde gutes spiel aber im pvp hat es total versagt


----------



## xdave78 (22. Oktober 2008)

Schmarn. Aber OK. Ich will euch eure kleine Mathestunde ja nicht vermiesen aber ich denke oguns Zahlen sind das einzig Gehaltvolle im Bezug auf diese wahnwitzigen Mutmassungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
Der gesamte verlinkte Forenthread besteht doch (ebenso wie hier) nur aus Spekulationen.
Morgen schreibt einer im US Forum "Im Buffed Forum von Germany hat einer geschrieben AOC hat noch 100 Subscriber..." - das ist dann ebenso gehaltvoll.


----------



## Mittelstandskind (22. Oktober 2008)

Also alles an AoC ist nicht so schlecht wie geredet wird.
Es macht sogar bis LVL 80 riesigen Spass,leider hat FC unter Godager die falschen Prioritäten gesetzt und Ellingsons Propagandagelaber tat sein übriges.

Am Anfang lag es an der Informationspolitik,den ganzen technischen Schwierigkeiten (out of memory, anyone?) 
Bis hin zu abstrusen Auswüchsen ala PoM und ToS Ultra Imba DD Kombo,oder nicht angepasster XP pro LVL,Guildmates haben so an die 15 Lvl pro Tag in Keshatta gemacht,total unfertige Instanzen wie die Pyramide der Altforderen oder auch die Schwarze Festung,all das wurde Schritt für Schritt behoben,ausgebessert und gefixt.

Klar die Pyramide und die Festung sind nun wirklich spassig und machen viel mehr her als in der EA-Nachrelease Woche,aber wie lange hat es denn gedauert?

Die ersten grossen Gilden hatten mittlerweile (zumindest auf Aries) das Handtuch geschmissen weil der PVP Patch zwar andauernd angekündigt wurde aber gekommen ist er bis jetzt eigentlich noch nicht so richtig,Hälfte 2 fehlt ja noch.

Und die epischen Keepschlachten?Die waren alles andere als episch,die gingen mehr in Richtung kollektive Diashow als in ansehnliche Kämpfe über.
Auch das soll ja mittlerweile prächtig funktionieren,nur leider wieder viel zu spät.

Man kann über AoC sagen was man will,schlecht ist es nicht,Spassfaktor (Raiden mal aussen vor so buggy wie die Encounter noch teilweise sind) ist durchaus vorhanden,nur hinkt Funcom schon seit Release immer 2 Schritte hinterher.

Soviel zum dem was gelaufen ist und hin zu dem was gerade läuft,nämlich dem angekündigten Servermerge,der immer dramatischer dargestellt wird als er wirklich ist,so waren es nämlich am Anfang die Spieler die bemängelt haben das es zu wenig Server gäbe,FC hat reagiert und Titus als Open PVP nachgeschoben und hoffentlich mergen die die Server bald,das auch Leute die jetzt erst anfangen in den Genuss eines belebten Hyboriens kommen.

Im Resumee nach 5 Monaten AoC inkl EA würd ich sagen die ersten 3 Monate haben RICHTIG Spass gemacht,dann kam irgendwann mal LVL 80 das Raiden und das grosse Ariesgildensterben.

Edit:FC hat nangekündigt keine Zahlen mehr zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Schmarn. Aber OK. Ich will euch eure kleine Mathestunde ja nicht vermiesen aber ich denke oguns Zahlen sind das einzig Gehaltvolle im Bezug auf diese wahnwitzigen Mutmassungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja wen doch so viele noch Spielen wie du behauptest wieso werden die Server dann gemrged hä? Also im spanischen Forum ist sogar schoin bestätigt worden das sie die Tests fast schon abgeschlossen haben um die Servermerge durchzuführen.

Wen du des Spanischen mächtig bist kannst hier nachlesen:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showpost.p...amp;postcount=3

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (22. Oktober 2008)

Nö! Vie zu anstrengend da drauf zu klicken - am Ende lande ich noch auf soner Gewinnspielseite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

The answer my friend - is blo-w-ing in the wind...the aaaanswer is blowing - in the wind.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG

Edit: Echt geil...Tiegars ...was du einem immer so andichtest.


----------



## Klehriker (22. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja wen doch so viele noch Spielen wie du behauptest wieso werden die Server dann gemrged hä? Also im spanischen Forum ist sogar schoin bestätigt worden das sie die Tests fast schon abgeschlossen haben um die Servermerge durchzuführen.
> 
> Wen du des Spanischen mächtig bist kannst hier nachlesen:
> 
> ...



Nunja, 
Es sind sicher keine 415.000 aktiven accounts mehr. 
Aber Servermerge ist doch beim besten Willen nichts schlimmes, eher doch was gutes, oder seh ich da was falsch?

Mehr Leute pro Server -> mehr Spass 
Weniger aktive server -> weniger Kosten für den Betreiber, somit mehr Einnahmen

Das ist einfach notwendig, um den Spass am Spiel zu erhalten.

Das Problem hat doch nicht nur AoC:
Bei WAR ist die viel zu große Menge an Servern meiner Meinung nach der größte Spielspasskiller überhaupt, wenn man auf einem nicht vollen Server ist. Denn was bringt einem RVR, wenn keiner auf der eigenen Stufe da ist um RVR zu betreiben? Stell dir vor, es ist Krieg und niemand geht hin...


----------



## Valinar (22. Oktober 2008)

Klar ist es für die spieler gut aber es zeigt letztlich schon das mit AoC etwas verdammt schiefgelaufen ist.


----------



## Asenerbe (22. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> In AoC hat man da die T2 Instance die festung des Schwarzen Rings. Die *Scheint* sehr anspruchsvoll auch noch zu sein. Weil sonst hätte man T3 ja freigeschaltet.
> 
> T3 Schon in AoC vorhanden.




Der Beitrag ist wiedermal ein Paradebeispiel der Poster hier. ( Wie weiter vorne geschrieben. Lauter Gelegenheitsspieler und Twinker die die meiste Zeit beim leveln sind. Vom Endcontent keine Ahnung haben.... aber Hauptsache das Spiel in den 7ten Himmel loben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Die T Inis noch garnicht gesehen, aber davon reden das sie scheinbar anspruchsvoll sind! Ganz großes Tennis.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( Weiter unten gibs Link aus´n offi Forum die ne andere Sprache sprechen. Soviel dazu....)

FC ist 6 Monate nach Release noch immer unfähig die T2 Instanzen ordentlich zum Laufen zu bringen! 
Was ich in T1 und T2 Inis gesehen habe war einfach nur lächerlich!

Und T3 hat man nicht freigeschalten weil T2 zu anspruchsvoll ist deiner Meinung nach?
omg. Ich fall gleich vom Stuhl.
Wie gesagt läuft T2 noch immer nicht, das man sagen könnte man kann normal raiden!
T3 ist noch weit weg vom Status fertig!

Schön nachzulesen im offi Forum:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=97391
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=94589
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=93809

Aber Hauptsache von was reden was man nur vom hörensagen kennt, oder vermutet!


----------



## xdave78 (22. Oktober 2008)

Der Beitrag ist wiedermal ein Paradebeispiel der Poster hier. Die Hälfte lesen und Nonsens posten.



Asenerbe schrieb:


> aber Hauptsache das Spiel in den 7ten Himmel loben!



Bitte um Zitate dafür...Ok sagen wir ein Einziges.


----------



## La Saint (22. Oktober 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Nunja,
> Es sind sicher keine 415.000 aktiven accounts mehr.
> Aber Servermerge ist doch beim besten Willen nichts schlimmes, eher doch was gutes, oder seh ich da was falsch?


Ja, siehst du. Schon seit Jahren gilt die Serverzusammenlegung bei MMORPGs als offizielles Eingeständnis eines Herstellers, das sein Spiel gerade dabei ist den Bach herunterzugehen. Die Signalwirkung so einer Zusammenlegung ist enorm. Deswegen scheuen die Hersteller sie auch, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Eher schleppt man ohne Rücksicht auf Kosten und Verluste leere Server mit.

Bei WoW gab es vor knapp einem Jahr das Problem, das einige Server unspielbar geworden waren, weil einfach nicht mehr genug Leute auf dem Server existierten. Für die Fachleute unter uns sage ich nur Un'Goro. Die Spieler dieser Server haben sich in den Foren die Seele aus Leib geheult und quasi um eine Serverzusammenlegung gebettelt. Aber Blizzard hat ihnen die kalte Schulter gezeigt. Warum, ist klar. Die Auswirkungen solch einer Aktion wären unvorhersehbar gewesen. Man hat das Problem dann anders in den Griff gekriegt, nämlich durch den kostenlosen Charaktertransfer.

Wenn Funcom jetzt tatsächlich Server zusammenlegen muß, dann steht denen das Wasser bis zum Hals.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Asenerbe (22. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist wiedermal ein Paradebeispiel der Poster hier. Die Hälfte lesen und Nonsens posten.



Ok. Und *wo* habe ich Nonsens gepostet?
Der von mir Zitierte sprach davon das angeblich T2 Inis so herausfordern wären und T3 deshalb nicht freigeschaltet...
Und ich gab Links, das dem nicht so ist, aus dem offi Forum dazu...

Jaja. Kompletter Nonsens!




> Bitte um Zitate dafür...Ok sagen wir ein Einziges.



Für was? Du verdrehst es eh wieder wie du es brauchst! Selbst auf komplett sachliche Antworten mit Verweise zum offi Forum ( hab ich mir also nicht aus den Fingern gesaugt, sondern sind Berichte von AOC Spielern! )
antwortest du mit einem Einzeiler ich hätte nur die Hälfte gelesen und ist eh alles Nonsens....
Das sind mal Argumente!


----------



## Klehriker (22. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Ja, siehst du. Schon seit Jahren gilt die Serverzusammenlegung bei MMORPGs als offizielles Eingeständnis eines Herstellers, das sein Spiel gerade dabei ist den Bach herunterzugehen. Die Signalwirkung so einer Zusammenlegung ist enorm. Deswegen scheuen die Hersteller sie auch, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Eher schleppt man ohne Rücksicht auf Kosten und Verluste leere Server mit.
> 
> Bei WoW gab es vor knapp einem Jahr das Problem, das einige Server unspielbar geworden waren, weil einfach nicht mehr genug Leute auf dem Server existierten. Für die Fachleute unter uns sage ich nur Un'Goro. Die Spieler dieser Server haben sich in den Foren die Seele aus Leib geheult und quasi um eine Serverzusammenlegung gebettelt. Aber Blizzard hat ihnen die kalte Schulter gezeigt. Warum, ist klar. Die Auswirkungen solch einer Aktion wären unvorhersehbar gewesen. Man hat das Problem dann anders in den Griff gekriegt, nämlich durch den kostenlosen Charaktertransfer.
> 
> ...



Was seh ich? 
Das FC es nicht scheut, Server auf Wunsch der Community zusammenzulegen, anstatt dies durch Chartransfer aufwendig zu vertuschen mit dem gleichen Ergebnis? 
Der Unterschied ist eigentlich nur, dass die eben besagte Community auf die, von eben der selben geforderten, Maßnahme negativ reagiert. Hier frage ich mich doch, wieso eigentlich?


----------



## erwo (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Klehriker schrieb:


> Was seh ich?
> Das FC es nicht scheut, Server auf Wunsch der Community zusammenzulegen, anstatt dies durch Chartransfer aufwendig zu vertuschen mit dem gleichen Ergebnis?
> Der Unterschied ist eigentlich nur, dass die eben besagte Community auf die, von eben der selben geforderten, Maßnahme negativ reagiert. Hier frage ich mich doch, wieso eigentlich?



Welche deutschen Server sollen denn überhaupt zusammengelegt werden?

Oder sind das typische buffed.de - AOC Foren Community Informationen?

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Blah (22. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Nö! Vie zu anstrengend da drauf zu klicken - am Ende lande ich noch auf soner Gewinnspielseite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der einzige der hier mist andichtet bist du.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klehriker (22. Oktober 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier mist andichtet bist du.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und bei dir ist dein Nick Programm?

Servermerge in D ist nur angedacht und zwar Titus mit Aries, aber keine Bestätigungen bisher.


Was anderes:
AoC mag nichts für Powergamer sein, die Questtexte nicht lesen, sondern alles nur schnell durchklicken, möglichst schnell lvl80 sein wollen und innerhalb von einem Monat mehrere Chars auf 80 haben... und sich dann beschweren, dass der Content fehlt und unfertig ist. 
Ihr wollt den EndContent ausgekosten?
Habt ihr denn den Content bis dahin ausgekostet?
Würde es was ändern, wäre T2 bugfrei oder würdet ihr euch dann eine Woche später darüber beschweren, dass es zu wenig Endcontent gibt und T3 fordern?

Ihr solltet mal überlegen, warum ihr überhaupt ein MMORPG spielt? Zum grinden?
Wie wäre es, wenn ihr das Spiel als Spiel und nicht als Arbeit bis 80 anseht um dann den Endcontent "genießen"zu können.

Oh man, was hat WOW nur mit den Spielern angestellt...


----------



## Mardoo (22. Oktober 2008)

ich denke auch dass sich aoc wieder erholt....WENN DAS SPIEL AUF DER 10 EURO PYRAMIDE GELANDET IS!!


----------



## Feudal (22. Oktober 2008)

Im Westen nichts neues ... schaut sich um ...rechts ... links... 

Interesante mal zu lesen was ihr so schreibt. 

Werde mir das Spiel ned kaufen und spiele weiter WOW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Feudaal


----------



## erwo (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Feudal schrieb:


> Im Westen nichts neues ... schaut sich um ...rechts ... links...
> Interesante mal zu lesen was ihr so schreibt.
> Werde mir das Spiel ned kaufen und spiele weiter WOW.
> 
> ...



Als WoW User sollte man sich über "nix neues" nicht aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - da ist
seit 4 Jahren nix passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber OT hier, in 2 Wochen oder so kommt das nächste WoW Addon,
dann dürfte es hier wieder ruhiger werden wenn die Leute da wieder
Spielen, zumindest 2-3 Monate lang. Dann gehen die bestimmt die AION
Leute ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (22. Oktober 2008)

kindergarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (22. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Welche deutschen Server sollen denn überhaupt zusammengelegt werden?


imo ist im Gespräch die Titus Leute zu Aries zu mergen. Bei den PvE Servern bin ich nicht ganz sicher.
Was natürlich total unter den Tisch gekehrt wird hier ist dass FC zum Release eig gar nicht so viele Server geplant hatte (woraus man evtl schliessen könnte dass gar nicht sooo viele subscriber geplant waren)und deswegen diese (die jetzt "leer" sind) auch etwas später aufgeschaltet worden sind. Dass man da innerhalb von ner knappen Woche mal eben noch ausreichend Kapa geschaffen hat ist ja auch uninteressant (wenn auch nicht grad billig). Ich wollte urprgl. auch auf Titus anfangen aber hab mich dann für Aries entschieden weil ich das Game schon hatte und mit meinen Gildies nicht nach ner Woche wieder umziehen wollte. Ich schätze mal das es vielen so ging. Daher ist Aries jetzt immernoch gut besucht (in den offz. Foren wird inzwischen davon ausgegangen dass tot gelaubte Gilden plötzlich wieder im Spiel angetroffen werden...jaja alles Lüge ich weiss...).

Ich hoffe mal die Gemüter hier kühlen langsam mal etwas ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG

PS: Habter gesehen? Bill wuz here! Und hat mir zugewunken...*kreisch*


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2008)

Wenn mir jemand sagen kann, was hier in diesem Thread wieder schief lief bzw. sich die Leute rechtfertigen die an der Schließung schuld sind, mache ich den Thread gern wieder auf. 
Bis dahin ist er zu - sollten neue Threads zum gleichen Thema derweil aufgehen oder ignorante Rückfragen, warum der Thread geschllossen wurde, sind Poster-Account und Thread zu.  Gleiches gilt für die Fortführung der gegenseitigen Angriffe in anderen Beiträgen.

Ich hoffe das hilft ein bisschen dabei, hier die Wogen bei der "Zwischenmenschlichkeit" ein bisschen zu glätten.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis .. der Netiquette.


----------

